# LA Galaxy to remove alliance program



## Soccer1234 (Aug 15, 2019)

I have recently heard from many credible sources that LA Galaxy MLS are going to remove their name from their alliance clubs very soon. They can’t control the brand image with the geography being so spread. I feel this would further damage their brand with all the families that have supported them and played in the alliance clubs. All the MLS club have  wanted to do is gauge more and more $$$ from the youth organizations every year.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2019)

Who picks up LAGSB, LAGOC, LAGSD?
Slammers, Surf or Pats?
Or is the finally the chance for Blues to expand?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Who picks up LAGSB, LAGOC, LAGSD?
> Slammers, Surf or Pats?
> Or is the finally the chance for Blues to expand?


LAGSB=Beach FC, FRAM
LAGOC=Pats,Slammers, OC Surf et al, (And any other club training at OCGP)
LAGSD=This is a good one...all those parents that bought Carlsbad United FC kits in 2014 only to be told they had to buy new kits in 2015 with LAGSD on the front get to dust those CUFC kits off and get some more use out of them!!


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Aug 16, 2019)

Interested in your prediction for who would absorb LAGCV. We are going to the LA Galaxy Summer Cup that they are hosting this weekend in Thousand Oaks.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Aug 16, 2019)

This would seem to be in line with the DA splitting the boys u18/19 into two tiers.  LAG with both tier 1 and 2,  probably not.


----------



## outside! (Aug 16, 2019)

pewpew said:


> LAGSB=Beach FC, FRAM
> LAGOC=Pats,Slammers, OC Surf et al, (And any other club training at OCGP)
> LAGSD=This is a good one...all those parents that bought Carlsbad United FC kits in 2014 only to be told they had to buy new kits in 2015 with LAGSD on the front get to dust those CUFC kits off and get some more use out of them!!


At least the CUFC kits were better looking.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 16, 2019)

pewpew said:


> LAGSB=Beach FC, FRAM
> LAGOC=Pats,Slammers, OC Surf et al, (And any other club training at OCGP)
> LAGSD=This is a good one...all those parents that bought Carlsbad United FC kits in 2014 only to be told they had to buy new kits in 2015 with LAGSD on the front get to dust those CUFC kits off and get some more use out of them!!


There is no need to sell.  Just pay for a similar deal with another pro club.

Why limit yourself to a 2nd/3rd tier league like MLS?  PSG Los Angeles sounds better than LAGSB IMHO.  Probably can't get a deal from Manchester United, but I'm sure the newly promoted Aston Villa wouldn't mind getting some extra money.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 16, 2019)

Bring back the Laguna Hills Eclipse! I always liked those kits for girls. And what has happened to that Strikers OC that was once Eclipse? Maybe LAGOC can go strikers and revilatize that girls program. Or go back to being Irvine Slammers.


----------



## JuliVeee (Aug 16, 2019)

I call bs.  No way this happens anytime soon IF true. Kits have just been issued for all of the above mentioned teams.  I could see next season, at the absolute earliest. Do you work for Steel "Steal" United by chance?


----------



## forsomuch (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice drive by... I think you may need a more credible source.


----------



## redhood (Aug 16, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> I have recently heard from many credible sources that LA Galaxy MLS are going to remove their name from their alliance clubs very soon. They can’t control the brand image with the geography being so spread. I feel this would further damage their brand with all the families that have supported them and played in the alliance clubs. All the MLS club have  wanted to do is gauge more and more $$$ from the youth organizations every year.


Everyone remember: you heard it hear first. A Soccer1234 Bomb...

Name your sources or pipe down.


----------



## fjc8871 (Aug 16, 2019)

JuliVeee said:


> I call bs.  No way this happens anytime soon IF true. Kits have just been issued for all of the above mentioned teams.  I could see next season, at the absolute earliest. Do you work for Steel "Steal" United by chance?


Unfortunately, this happens every season but not at this rumored magnitude. I am we have seen kids wearing XYZ kits from their old club but the canopy is from the ABC new club. Something similar just happened to a smaller club. Instead of an MLS club it was the city that abolished their club system. This is leaving teams that just bought new kits for the upcoming season scrambling to affiliate themselves with nearby clubs. I hope it all works out for LAG affiliated teams and any other teams caught up in similar situations.

*I don't wear pink and black or sponsored by Puma. I do have Yokohama tires though.


----------



## Soccer1234 (Aug 16, 2019)

Ha! No, I am based down in SD and am looking forward to the CUFC jerseys I bought a few years ago to come back too!


----------



## outside! (Aug 16, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Ha! No, I am based down in SD and am looking forward to the CUFC jerseys I bought a few years ago to come back too!


Then the sticker on my car we be current again.


----------



## mirage (Aug 16, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> .....Maybe LAGOC can go strikers and revilatize that girls program. Or go back to being Irvine Slammers.


Actually they should go back to FC Blades....

Glad this is the LAST year of youth club soccer for us. Our youngest is a senior in HS.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 16, 2019)

Those red Adidas kits


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 16, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> I have recently heard from many credible sources that LA Galaxy MLS are going to remove their name from their alliance clubs very soon. They can’t control the brand image with the geography being so spread. I feel this would further damage their brand with all the families that have supported them and played in the alliance clubs. All the MLS club have  wanted to do is gauge more and more $$$ from the youth organizations every year.


Think this is wrong. It’s called renewal. And those clubs that are signed up have some deciding to do...


----------



## eric (Aug 20, 2019)

Is this for real?My DD just got her new jersers. And I honestly think the club we are in is on the right track to improve.


----------



## Soccer1234 (Aug 20, 2019)

...


----------



## Speed (Aug 20, 2019)

we had a great first year with our galaxy affiliate. the second not so much, probably our worst year of soccer ever. Best thing that happened was leaving the club because I got a pay raise not paying the crazy fees for 2 kids


----------



## gkrent (Aug 21, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Bring back the Laguna Hills Eclipse! I always liked those kits for girls. And what has happened to that Strikers OC that was once Eclipse? Maybe LAGOC can go strikers and revilatize that girls program. Or go back to being Irvine Slammers.


Bring back the Blades!!!


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 26, 2019)

Coming soon... Surf LA Galaxy !!!


----------



## Lightning Red (Aug 26, 2019)

Let’s go Carlsbad Lightning!!  Amazing kits!


----------



## jpeter (Aug 26, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> Let’s go Carlsbad Lightning!!  Amazing kits!


Post some pics,did  they wear red & black uniform colors? 

Blades yeah good comp on the girls side I recall


----------



## Lightning Red (Aug 26, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Post some, do they wear red as one of the uniforms?


I’ll dig some up. Been a long time. Red, Black, and White. The crest also had some gold in it.


----------



## outside! (Aug 26, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> Let’s go Carlsbad Lightning!!  Amazing kits!


The Lightning kits were good, but we all liked the United kits even more, with the exception of the Adidas "Okapi" style socks.


----------



## outside! (Aug 26, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Post some pics,did  they wear red as one of the uniform colors?
> 
> Blades yeah good comp on the girls side I recall


----------



## Lightning Red (Aug 26, 2019)

outside! said:


> The Lightning kits were good, but we all liked the United kits even more, with the exception of the Adidas "Okapi" style socks.


Hated those United socks. Kits weren’t bad!


----------



## gauchosean (Aug 26, 2019)

Blades were Red and White, good times. Picture is from 2009, these boys college seniors now.


----------



## Chauffeur (Aug 26, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> Hated those United socks. Kits weren’t bad!


Carlsbad Reunited!


----------



## outside! (Aug 26, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> Hated those United socks. Kits weren’t bad!


----------



## Dirtnap (Aug 28, 2019)

any other news on this? daughter's friend is on Galaxy OC team and saw a few teams at the last tourney.


----------



## younothat (Aug 28, 2019)

Some of the Galaxy affiliated or alliance clubs will be phased out  for what I heard last night from a very knowledge source. 

Didn't get or care that about the  details on which ones but was told once the term(s) run out renewal will not be happening in most if not all cases.


----------



## Stryprod (Aug 28, 2019)

younothat said:


> Some of the Galaxy affiliated or alliance clubs will be phased out  for what I heard last night from a very knowledge source.
> 
> Didn't get or care that about the  details on which ones but was told once the term(s) run out renewal will not be happening in most if not all cases.


Assuming these rumors were/are true and LAG is citing brand image and geography as the issue, makes one wonder what the brand image issue is given that is rather nebulous.

I know of the following affiliates, but are there any missing?
LAG South Bay
LAG Orange County
LAG Bakersfield
LAG Conejo Valley
LAG San Diego


----------



## Riggins (Aug 31, 2019)

Wouldn't it make sense for them to keep LAG South Bay? I mean, that's right down the street from their stadium and where their DA works. Maybe they drop the "South Bay" part to be more clear that is is THE LA Galaxy Club. But, I guess I don't know how all the other MLS teams handle their feeder systems to their DA. Do they have local clubs, or just recruit players from any ole club in the area?


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 31, 2019)

Riggins said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for them to keep LAG South Bay? I mean, that's right down the street from their stadium and where their DA works. Maybe they drop the "South Bay" part to be more clear that is is THE LA Galaxy Club. But, I guess I don't know how all the other MLS teams handle their feeder systems to their DA. Do they have local clubs, or just recruit players from any ole club in the area?


In the San Jose bay area, the Earthquakes have also removed their name from all affiliates from the area and beyond. They even eliminated their “youth club” and now only have 1 team registered per age group, and that is DA or pre-DA. Each team has a large player pool, but only 1 team per age group is registered. I believe it is related to the new MLS academy league, however I’m not sure if that is what is happening now with the boys DA.


----------



## Speed (Sep 1, 2019)

Anon9 said:


> In the San Jose bay area, the Earthquakes have also removed their name from all affiliates from the area and beyond. They even eliminated their “youth club” and now only have 1 team registered per age group, and that is DA or pre-DA. Each team has a large player pool, but only 1 team per age group is registered. I believe it is related to the new MLS academy league, however I’m not sure if that is what is happening now with the boys DA.


what did the clubs do, revert to their prior entity?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Riggins said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for them to keep LAG South Bay? I mean, that's right down the street from their stadium and where their DA works. Maybe they drop the "South Bay" part to be more clear that is is THE LA Galaxy Club. But, I guess I don't know how all the other MLS teams handle their feeder systems to their DA. Do they have local clubs, or just recruit players from any ole club in the area?


Basically the way the Earthquakes look at it, all of Northern California is their feeder system. The best kids end up there anyway.


Speed said:


> what did the clubs do, revert to their prior entity?


Yes. That is exactly what happened. The San Jose Earthquakes youth club became Central Valley Soccer Club. That was their previous name. And all the affiliates dropped the name and logo.


----------



## Speed (Sep 1, 2019)

Am curious how many teams this affected and how families affected felt? In OC I am guessing there would be  close to 80ish teams affected.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 1, 2019)

Speed said:


> Am curious how many teams this affected and how families affected felt? In OC I am guessing there would be  close to 80ish teams affected.


Why does it matter what your jersey says?   Would it make it better if they played with Real Madrid replicate jerseys like they do in the Latin leagues?

Aren't most of these clubs (DBA) doing business as something other than whats on the jesery says anyway? 

Representing your home town or area with a jesery  would seems more pridefully then wearing a "Walmart" shirt that everyone else has with a different patch.


----------



## Justus (Sep 1, 2019)

Anon9 said:


> Basically the way the Earthquakes look at it, all of Northern California is their feeder system. The best kids end up there anyway.
> 
> Yes. That is exactly what happened. The San Jose Earthquakes youth club became Central Valley Soccer Club. That was their previous name. And all the affiliates dropped the name and logo.


Don't forget about San Jose Surf.  Do you know if Earhquakes is fully funded for girls DA or if the top players get full rides?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Justus said:


> Don't forget about San Jose Surf.  Do you know if Earhquakes is fully funded for girls DA or if the top players get full rides?


Girls DA at San Jose Earthquakes is not funded. Only seniors that are committed to play in college get to play for free


Speed said:


> Am curious how many teams this affected and how families affected felt? In OC I am guessing there would be  close to 80ish teams affected.


I wouldn’t say families were “affected.” Unlike in SoCal, here in NorCal these affiliate clubs are not stand alone DA or ECNL clubs. Basically they promised a pathway to the Earthquakes. And parents felt like their kids were playing for the “minor leagues.”


----------



## SBGCDALife (Sep 1, 2019)

Riggins said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for them to keep LAG South Bay? I mean, that's right down the street from their stadium and where their DA works. Maybe they drop the "South Bay" part to be more clear that is is THE LA Galaxy Club. But, I guess I don't know how all the other MLS teams handle their feeder systems to their DA. Do they have local clubs, or just recruit players from any ole club in the area?


Are the rumors of LA Galaxy South Bay being gobbled up by Sand and Surf true?  That’s been the word floating around Toyota Center and Galaxy Center for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 1, 2019)

SBGCDALife said:


> Are the rumors of LA Galaxy South Bay being gobbled up by Sand and Surf true?  That’s been the word floating around Toyota Center and Galaxy Center for a couple of weeks now.


Could you expand on what is being said?


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Justus said:


> Don't forget about San Jose Surf.  Do you know if Earhquakes is fully funded for girls DA or if the top players get full rides?


What about San Jose Surf?


----------



## Speed (Sep 1, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Why does it matter what your jersey says?   Would it make it better if they played with Real Madrid replicate jerseys like they do in the Latin leagues?
> 
> Aren't most of these clubs (DBA) doing business as something other than whats on the jesery says anyway?
> 
> Representing your home town or area with a jesery  would seems more pridefully then wearing a "Walmart" shirt that everyone else has with a different patch.


It doesn't matter for us what the jersey says. If there was a home town club we would happy to wear it  but in OC all the clubs are getting gobbled up. for families that had to purchase ridiculously overpriced kits this year if there are changes to the club name and new uniforms next year it will matter because of incurred costs. 

I don't know the business side and tried to understand it when i was a manager but the club was centralized. Uniforms were ordered through south bay and total disaster but i believe in OC now. 

and not every kid that plays soccer is seeking a pathway to DA but rather just trying to find a decent coach. that is incredibly hard to do.


----------



## Justus (Sep 1, 2019)

Anon9 said:


> What about San Jose Surf?


San Jose Surf DA?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 1, 2019)

Justus said:


> San Jose Surf DA?


DA is still under Earthquakes....


----------



## SBGCDALife (Sep 1, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Could you expand on what is being said?


A group of Parents for one of the Galaxy Pre Academy Girls teams training at Toyota Center were talking about it while we were there. They were saying that one of the coaches at Galaxy told them that with the Alliance deal not being renewed that the Club was in discussions with FRAM and Sand and Surf to take them over. It sounds like FRAM’s leadership was in such disarray that talks have primarily shifted to Sand and Surf. 
I heard a similar story from a different group of parents from a FRAM team practicing at Toyota Center a few days ago. 
I am not sure what to believe at this point  but would like to know if anyone knows anything concrete at this point?


----------



## HappyBeast (Sep 1, 2019)

City of Manhattan Beach rents fields to Sand and Surf at a discount if a certain percentage (60? 70?) of their players reside in Manhattan Beach. I assume they would lose that if they merged with Galaxy SB. It would also set the stage for Galaxy families to take control of the club because every member family is entitled to vote for who sits on the Sand and Surf board of directors (they control club governance) and also vote on any bylaw changes.


----------



## Justus (Sep 1, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> DA is still under Earthquakes....


I'm only assuming it's a matter of time and why not open it up to more competition in the area.  Not sure how those other teams close by are doing.  What Earthquakes is doing is spot on.  No messing around with that club.  It's the real


----------



## timbuck (Sep 1, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> City of Manhattan Beach rents fields to Sand and Surf at a discount if a certain percentage (60? 70?) of their players reside in Manhattan Beach. I assume they would lose that if they merged with Galaxy SB. It would also set the stage for Galaxy families to take control of the club because every member family is entitled to vote for who sits on the Sand and Surf board of directors (they control club governance) and also vote on any bylaw changes.


They could probably form a sand and surf South Bay “affiliate” that acts as a separate registration group.   That way they get to keep their MB field discounts.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Justus said:


> San Jose Surf DA?


San Jose Surf is not DA. At this point they don’t have the player pool to compete against top teams. The Surf name doesn’t resonate with people in NorCal. The Earthquakes name is what attracts people.
San Jose had DA status for U12 and U13 on the boys side, but even that has been removed. There was a clean up of boys DA in NorCal and only a handful remain DA on boys.


----------



## HappyBeast (Sep 2, 2019)

timbuck said:


> They could probably form a sand and surf South Bay “affiliate” that acts as a separate registration group.   That way they get to keep their MB field discounts.


If this comes together I'll buy the pop-corn.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 2, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> If this comes together I'll buy the pop-corn.


It won’t. S&S has a difficult time managing enough field space for its existing teams. To merge and add 30+ more teams is not going to happen.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It won’t. S&S has a difficult time managing enough field space for its existing teams. To merge and add 30+ more teams is not going to happen.


I have no details or insight. 

 But whoever is running LAGSB would still be running it.  Their fields.  Their permits.  Their players. 
But now as a branch of S&S.  
Or they could just form their own deal and call it whatever they want.  They probably have their on 501c and own permits as it is today.  
They just need to change uniforms.  
And pay between $50 and $200 per player to whoever brings them in for an “affiliate” fee


----------



## 3SoccerLadies (Sep 2, 2019)

South Bay Force!!!


----------



## SBGCDALife (Sep 2, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I have no details or insight.
> 
> But whoever is running LAGSB would still be running it.  Their fields.  Their permits.  Their players.
> But now as a branch of S&S.
> ...


I just hope that if this is true that the Sand and Surf/Galaxy or whatever they are called has the decency to tell the families before players are locked in for next season.  It would be terrible to not say anything and then drop it on people with the old “Oh by the way”!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2019)

There should be "Sand and Surf" and the affiliate should be called "Surf and Sand"


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 2, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I have no details or insight.
> 
> But whoever is running LAGSB would still be running it.  Their fields.  Their permits.  Their players.
> But now as a branch of S&S.
> ...


The alliance with LAG is still not determined. There is no advantage doing anything with S&S. If LAGSB decides to not renew I can see them wanting to rebrand themselves. As 3SL said, SBF would be cool.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 2, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> The alliance with LAG is still not determined. There is no advantage doing anything with S&S. If LAGSB decides to not renew I can see them wanting to rebrand themselves. As 3SL said, SBF would be cool.


Doesn’t solve their core issue....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Doesn’t solve their core issue....


That’s the interesting part. Seems like the conversation turned from the alliance conversation to the club has to merge. It became dramatic without substance.


----------



## RedNevilles (Sep 12, 2019)

Is there any update on the affiliates? It is around this time (start of October anyway) that clubs have already made plans for next year


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

If it does happen, the clubs should give free uniforms/backpacks to the families that stay and were forced to buy the new style uniforms/backpacks this year instead of using the same one.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 12, 2019)

I doubt they would change mid season but after the 1st of year and State/ Nat Cups I would bet there is going to be fewer Galaxy affiliates if any.


----------



## Justus (Sep 12, 2019)

jpeter said:


> I doubt they would change mid season but after the 1st of year and State/ Nat Cups I would bet there is going to be fewer Galaxy affiliates if any.


MLS smells a rat you guys


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> If it does happen, the clubs should give free uniforms/backpacks to the families that stay and were forced to buy the new style uniforms/backpacks this year instead of using the same one.


The “2 year uniform cycle” is a myth anyway.  Kids under 14 outgrow their stuff every year.  Kids over 14 wear them out and won’t be seen in public with a “gross” uniform”.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The “2 year uniform cycle” is a myth anyway.  Kids under 14 outgrow their stuff every year.  Kids over 14 wear them out and won’t be seen in public with a “gross” uniform”.


The white on white are the best, my son acutally got mutiple sets of the whites because he has some much trouble getting them clean.

He's responsible for doing all his own laundry but will try to ask his other siblings or me ocassionaly on stain removal; lots of spray& wash, pre-soak,scrubbing and make sure to do the whites separate is what I keep reminding him of, add liquid bleach if needed.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 12, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The white on white are the best, my son acutally got mutiple sets of the whites because he has some much trouble getting them clean.
> 
> He's responsible for doing all his own laundry but will try to ask his other siblings or me ocassionaly on stain removal; lots of spray& wash, pre-soak,scrubbing and make sure to do the whites separate is what I keep reminding him of, add liquid bleach if needed.


We some how started using this on whites. It works very well.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The white on white are the best, my son acutally got mutiple sets of the whites because he has some much trouble getting them clean.
> 
> He's responsible for doing all his own laundry but will try to ask his other siblings or me ocassionaly on stain removal; lots of spray& wash, pre-soak,scrubbing and make sure to do the whites separate is what I keep reminding him of, add liquid bleach if needed.


Why bother to remove the stains?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Why bother to remove the stains?


Teenagers, appearance matters.

Like Tim says

"Kids over 14.... won’t be seen in public with a “gross” uniform”.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The “2 year uniform cycle” is a myth anyway.  Kids under 14 outgrow their stuff every year.  Kids over 14 wear them out and won’t be seen in public with a “gross” uniform”.


Not all kids out grow the uniform. You would hope but not always the case.  What if you purchased a larger size for that purpose?
Did the kids outgrow their backpacks and soccer ball too lol?


----------



## outside! (Sep 12, 2019)

Just keep using the backpack with the old club name. My kid still uses his backpack from a different club, we just too the patch off. It helps give that subtle message to everyone (within the club and at the old club) that says "We aren't afraid to look around" if we are not treated fairly. That is one of the reasons I am sad the old club stickers deteriorated so much, otherwise I would have quite the line of them across the bottom left of the rear window.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Not all kids out grow the uniform. You would hope but not always the case.  What if you purchased a larger size for that purpose?
> Did the kids outgrow their backpacks and soccer ball too lol?


 If you can keep a soccer ball for two years- you deserve some sort of medal


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you can keep a soccer ball for two years- you deserve some sort of medal


If you find a club that doesn't force you to buy bs material,  you deserve a medal too


----------



## jpeter (Sep 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Not all kids out grow the uniform. You would hope but not always the case.  What if you purchased a larger size for that purpose?
> Did the kids outgrow their backpacks and soccer ball too lol?





outside! said:


> Just keep using the backpack with the old club name. My kid still uses his backpack from a different club, we just too the patch off. It helps give that subtle message to everyone (within the club and at the old club) that says "We aren't afraid to look around" if we are not treated fairly. That is one of the reasons I am sad the old club stickers deteriorated so much, otherwise I would have quite the line of them across the bottom left of the rear window.



Get you with the pack, with regular cleaning they can last but the color difference / styles changes some kids like to match.

My players like(d) to change numbers almost every year so they rarely or have yet to wear the same jesery more than one season that I remember.

For travel matching stuff  is the norm most clubs suggest:  jacket, pants at a minimum but my kids been to other travel tournments  where XYZ brand everything only, hats, Beenie,socks ,shoes, jacket, pants, packs, etc.   XYZ sponsored so full attire with that brand with the only expection on cleats.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Get you with the pack, with regular cleaning they can last but the color difference / styles changes some kids like to match.
> 
> My players like(d) to change numbers almost every year so they rarely or have yet to wear the same jesery more than one season that I remember.
> 
> For travel matching stuff  is the norm most clubs suggest:  jacket, pants at a minimum but my kids been to others where XYZ brand everything only, hats, Beenie,socks ,shoes, jacket, pants etc.   XYZ sponsored so full attire with that brand with the only expection is on cleats.


I'm all for buying if you or your kid wants to. But if it's forced just the get their new equipment sponsor abc.com more money, then I don't think it's right. Some may only need new shorts, or to replace that dirty white jersey. Some make actually like that dirty old jersey. Some may never wash that jersey to keep that annoying defender off them. But at least they have a choice.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I'm all for buying if you or your kid wants to. But if it's forced just the get their new equipment sponsor abc.com more money, then I don't think it's right. Some may only need new shorts, or to replace that dirty white jersey. Some make actually like that dirty old jersey. Some may never wash that jersey to keep that annoying defender off them. But at least they have a choice.


Yeah with the price of some stuff like the $500 team packages at soccer.com has get you on personal choices.

Guess I'm lucky that my son plays for club associated with a manufacturer that he likes wearing  anyway so those shoes, hats, pants, jackets get more than just soccer wear use.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> If you find a club that doesn't force you to buy bs material,  you deserve a medal too


Force? We've never been forced. What clubs do that?


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Yeah with the price of some stuff like the $500 team packages at soccer.com has get you on personal choices.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky that my son plays for club associated with a manufacturer that he likes wearing  anyway so those shoes, hats, pants, jackets get more than just soccer wear use.


My kid likes to wearing all that too. Just don't like things being forced on just for money. Some parents may not have money to buy new gear every year or whatever. Soccer ball yeah we need it but not for club practices and definitely don't need to buy from soccer.com or whomever.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Force? We've never been forced. What clubs do that?


Don't want to start calling out club(s) but let's just say I don't think it's right. And I do get that sometimes there are design/brand changes, etc. that require purchasing.


----------



## outside! (Sep 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If you can keep a soccer ball for two years- you deserve some sort of medal


Way back when I was coaching rec, CalSouth gave us rec coaches some Score brand soccer balls. They were very light, and the #4's were actually about size 4 1/2, but those things held air for months. My kid lost one at the fields. We found it several months later and it didn't even need to be pumped up.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 12, 2019)

outside! said:


> Way back when I was coaching rec, CalSouth gave us rec coaches some Score brand soccer balls. They were very light, and the #4's were actually about size 4 1/2, but those things held air for months. My kid lost one at the fields. We found it several months later and it didn't even need to be pumped up.


Was it as hard as rock?  If it was a Score ball then it did.


----------



## Speed (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Force? We've never been forced. What clubs do that?


LAGOC had a required kit. When I tried to buy individual pieces through the online portal it would reject. When I asked why was told it was required.......when my next kid joined the next year I tried the same trick and it didn't work asked the manager why it failed and was told it was required.


----------



## outside! (Sep 12, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Was it as hard as rock?  If it was a Score ball then it did.


They were actually pretty nice. The light weight made the #3's great for the U-littles. You would not want to use them with olders or adults however unless you loved the unpredictable balls used at the South Africa WC.


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 12, 2019)

7 years in for my daughter and I have never bought the team track suit warm ups. One year at youngers Vegas Cup in winter MLK weekend during the late night freezing cold game I told her for warm ups to where her National Cup hoodie and her adidas warm up pants same color as the teams Nike warm ups and coach made her take the pants off because they werent Nike


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

Speed said:


> LAGOC had a required kit. When I tried to buy individual pieces through the online portal it would reject. When I asked why was told it was required.......when my next kid joined the next year I tried the same trick and it didn't work asked the manager why it failed and was told it was required.


I don't consider the uniform in this area. Warm ups, backpacks or things like hoodie are what I was thinking of. Most clubs require you to purchase the kit to be sure all the players are identical because there is always that one ref.


----------



## watfly (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't consider the uniform in this area. Warm ups, backpacks or things like hoodie are what I was thinking of. Most clubs require you to purchase the kit to be sure all the players are identical because there is always that one ref.


Some clubs consider the kit to also include jacket, backpack, training shirts and ball and require you to purchase everything every two years.  Even if items like the backpack is unchanged.  You can't purchase any of the uniform items ala carte on the website until months after your required to purchase the full kit.


----------



## Speed (Sep 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't consider the uniform in this area. Warm ups, backpacks or things like hoodie are what I was thinking of. Most clubs require you to purchase the kit to be sure all the players are identical because there is always that one ref.


this kit included a training top, 2 uniform sets, long sleeve training top, backpack and a ball. so more than just the uniform


----------



## Speed (Sep 12, 2019)

watfly said:


> Some clubs consider the kit to also include jacket, backpack, training shirts and ball and require you to purchase everything every two years.  Even if items like the backpack is unchanged.  You can't purchase any of the uniform items ala carte on the website until months after your required to purchase the full kit.


this was exactly our situation.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2019)

Saw a club this year that discounted their club fees slightly.  But then required all 2005 and older teams to buy sweats and a new backpack. $400 for the “required” kit.


----------



## watfly (Sep 12, 2019)

Speed said:


> this was exactly our situation.


It might be an Adidas thing.


----------



## Justus (Sep 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Saw a club this year that discounted their club fees slightly.  But then required all 2005 and older teams to buy sweats and a new backpack. $400 for the “required” kit.


I was at the Great Park last week and all I saw was Galaxy players with all the kits and uniforms.  Everywhere, like pretty much all the fields. Is that the DA teams coming to OC to practice because the Chargers were playing?  I'm super confused.  Do the Galaxy have OC DA like OC Surf called OC Galaxy?  All I can say is that was a lot of $400 kits.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

Surf require to buy new uniforms every year.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Surf require to buy new uniforms every year.


How much are they making on the kickbacks from soccer.com?

I been told they require players to purchase the full package to be eligible to play at ~ $500+ for the DA players for example.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

jpeter said:


> How much are they making on the kickbacks from soccer.com?
> 
> I been told they require players to purchase the full package to be eligible to play at ~ $500+ for the DA players for example.


I don't know much about either. Just know it's on yearly basis.


----------



## Lightning Red (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know much about either. Just know it's on yearly basis.


San Diego Surf uniforms are every two years. Been that way the last 6 years.


----------



## Speed (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> I was at the Great Park last week and all I saw was Galaxy players with all the kits and uniforms.  Everywhere, like pretty much all the fields. Is that the DA teams coming to OC to practice because the Chargers were playing?  I'm super confused.  Do the Galaxy have OC DA like OC Surf called OC Galaxy?  All I can say is that was a lot of $400 kits.


last I looked in total LAGOC had 50 boys teams alone, not sure on the girls. So yes there are a lot of 400 uniforms. On the girls side Galaxy has a DA but is out of the south bay alliance and plays at dignity health fields. LAGOC had the 2003 DPL team last year but galaxy pulled it this year and gave it to south bay. So there is a relationship between south bay and OC but I am not clear what that is. there continues to be DPL teams at LAGOC this year. but no DA. but depends on the night you were there....there is a lot of teams that practice there regardless of the chargers


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

Speed said:


> last I looked in total LAGOC had 50 boys teams alone, not sure on the girls. So yes there are a lot of 400 uniforms. On the girls side Galaxy has a DA but is out of the south bay alliance and plays at dignity health fields. LAGOC had the 2003 DPL team last year but galaxy pulled it this year and gave it to south bay. So there is a relationship between south bay and OC but I am not clear what that is. there continues to be DPL teams at LAGOC this year. but no DA. but depends on the night you were there....there is a lot of teams that practice there regardless of the chargers


This was real young kids too for the record.  All under 14, boys and girls.  All clean shirts, kits and everything.  Great drills going on.  It was impressive.  Very professional and orderly.  Parents all watching on the sidelines chirping it up.  Vending machine line for snacks.  I go hoop with the boys and try and go back to the fun days in my life.  I've been doing this for 9 years and I have never seen so many teams from one Organization, The LA Galaxy take over so many fields.  Why can't they stay in LA and not try and hog all the fields in OC and take market share in  SD too.  Why?  It's like a little goats army of soccer players.  If we don't all watch out, the only choices for future goats will be three teams.  Surf, Legends and Galaxy.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 13, 2019)

If Galaxy cuts off all affiites, I commend them from walking away from easy money.

Looking at just SCDSL teams, these are the number of teams under an LA Galaxy umbrella:
OC
54 boys
28 girls

OC West
3 boys
7 girls

San Diego
10 boys
1 girls

South Bay
19 boys
16 girls

My niece plays for OC Galaxy.  Been there for a few years now.  They’ve been with a few other clubs prior. Feedback from my brother is it’s the most organized and professional club they’ve been a part of.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If Galaxy cuts off all affiites, I commend them from walking away from easy money.
> 
> Looking at just SCDSL teams, these are the number of teams under an LA Galaxy umbrella:
> OC
> ...


Does your SB, SD, and OC count include DPL teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> Is that the DA teams coming to OC to practice because the Chargers were playing?  I'm super confused.  Do the Galaxy have OC DA like OC Surf called OC Galaxy?  All I can say is that was a lot of $400 kits.


LAG DA teams do not train there. There is no LAGOC DA. But LAGOC does train there. I believe uniform costs were half that amount.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

Speed said:


> ....there is a lot of teams that practice there regardless of the chargers


Confused on what you mean here. Are you referring to DH or OC GP?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 13, 2019)

Justus said:


> This was real young kids too for the record.  All under 14, boys and girls.  All clean shirts, kits and everything.  Great drills going on.  It was impressive.  Very professional and orderly.  Parents all watching on the sidelines chirping it up.  Vending machine line for snacks.  I go hoop with the boys and try and go back to the fun days in my life.  I've been doing this for 9 years and I have never seen so many teams from one Organization, The LA Galaxy take over so many fields.  Why can't they stay in LA and not try and hog all the fields in OC and take market share in  SD too.  Why?  It's like a little goats army of soccer players.  If we don't all watch out, the only choices for future goats will be three teams.  Surf, Legends and Galaxy.


OC GP is not used by LAG or LAGSB teams unless they have a scheduled game there over a weekend. Again, LAGOC uses that facility.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> OC GP is not used by LAG or LAGSB teams unless they have a scheduled game there over a weekend. Again, LAGOC uses that facility.


Great, thanks for the clarification.  I'm assuming out at Norco it's the Legends players only, the horses and no one else?  If I go out there and check things out I won't see smaller, non DA clubs leasing some grass so their baby goats can graze the land will I?  What about Del Mar?  Is that Surf goats only or do they have lot's of other goats playing their every weekend?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If Galaxy cuts off all affiites, I commend them from walking away from easy money.
> 
> Looking at just SCDSL teams, these are the number of teams under an LA Galaxy umbrella:
> OC
> ...


Galaxy /AEG cares more about their brand & image now vs the very little bit they get from youth soccer affliations.

Sure they grow fans that way but the movement by the MLS clubs to get out of or not even be in the youth club soccer business in the first place beyond DA is becoming  the norm.  You will notice LAFC, Atlanta United, Miami, etc might have partner clubs but not affiliates.   They give these partners support, coaching occasionally, events  in exchange for selling group tickets to the games, some interaction with the players, ball kids, some badging on the website but the youth don't wear the MLS jeserys and use more community based names such as Concorde Fire,  Georgia United, etc.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Does your SB, SD, and OC count include DPL teams?


Just counted SCDSL. Didn’t look at any other leagues.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Galaxy /AEG cares more about their brand & image now vs the very little bit they get from youth soccer affliations.
> 
> Sure they grow fans that way but the movement by the MLS clubs to get out of or not even be in the youth club soccer business in the first place beyond DA is becoming  the norm.  You will notice LAFC, Atlanta United, Miami, etc might have partner clubs but not affiliates.   They give these partners support, coaching occasionally, events  in exchange for selling group tickets to the games, some interaction with the players, ball kids, some badging on the website but the youth don't wear the MLS jeserys and use more community based names such as Concorde Fire,  Georgia United, etc.


Looks good to dumb dads who know nothing about soccer except on ESPN.  When my goat was 6, it was Arsenal that hooked me.  Now, its Quakes, Galaxy and so on.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Sep 13, 2019)

I think Steel United breaking away created a problem for LA Galaxy.  It made them realize that they have no control over the affiliates and in the end that will be why they walk away from all the affiliate clubs.


----------



## Justus (Sep 13, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I think Steel United breaking away created a problem for LA Galaxy.  It made them realize that they have no control over the affiliates and in the end that will be why they walk away from all the affiliate clubs.


Or, they know a lot more than we do and are getting out as quickly as possible...….DA is starting to lose a little credibility IMO and a few Latinos not named Landon that I know.  I would have loved to be a fly in that household back in the day.  "Son, the coaches in Redlands see that you score all the goals and need a challenge.  We have arranged for you to transfer over to the leagues over in San Bernardino and Colton and play with the Latinos.  I want you to know also you will be the only Gringo there and you need to learn "pass the ball" in Spanish,  pasar el balón.  If you can hang, they will welcome you because they want to win too in the game and in life.  They only ask after your turn 37 and make all the $$$$ to remember to make sure someone other than you can represent the Latinos on the 59 member Youth Task Force. "


----------



## timbuck (Sep 13, 2019)

Have we started speculation on what the various LA Galaxy groups will become?  The OC group is the largest.  And probably the most competitive of the non-DA/ECNL clubs across their respective leagues (I'm sure some will argue).
Do they become some version of Surf, Slammers, or Pats?  Or is this the opportunity that Blues has been looking for to get into the Boys market?
Or does some old name pop back up and get re-used?  (Blades, West Coast, Eclipse, etc).
Or will there be a new name popping up that we haven't seen around here?

I think this group used to be Irvine Slammers.  Did they burn a bridge with Slammers and is there no chance they become some sort of Slammer?

Are parents already reaching out for tryouts for next year?  Are coaches looking to move?


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Have we started speculation on what the various LA Galaxy groups will become?  The OC group is the largest.  And probably the most competitive of the non-DA/ECNL clubs across their respective leagues (I'm sure some will argue).
> Do they become some version of Surf, Slammers, or Pats?  Or is this the opportunity that Blues has been looking for to get into the Boys market?
> Or does some old name pop back up and get re-used?  (Blades, West Coast, Eclipse, etc).
> Or will there be a new name popping up that we haven't seen around here?
> ...


Woodcock is going to do whatever makes most money and keeps all of the Irvine parks his


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> San Diego Surf uniforms are every two years. Been that way the last 6 years.


Has been - past sentence


----------



## Lambchop (Sep 13, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Has been - past sentence


"Past tense" not "past sentence"


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2019)

watfly said:


> Some clubs consider the kit to also include jacket, backpack, training shirts and ball and require you to purchase everything every two years.  Even if items like the backpack is unchanged.  You can't purchase any of the uniform items ala carte on the website until months after your required to purchase the full kit.


$$$ grab


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Have we started speculation on what the various LA Galaxy groups will become?  The OC group is the largest.  And probably the most competitive of the non-DA/ECNL clubs across their respective leagues (I'm sure some will argue).
> Do they become some version of Surf, Slammers, or Pats?  Or is this the opportunity that Blues has been looking for to get into the Boys market?
> Or does some old name pop back up and get re-used?  (Blades, West Coast, Eclipse, etc).
> Or will there be a new name popping up that we haven't seen around here?
> ...


New name, the old one won't sell.

Hey lookie... we now have a better affliation...  we have  joined  forces becoming _Internazionale_ OC  in 2020 as the first US academy for the world famous Euporean club.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> $$$ grab


Only a question of how much?

I've seen the prices places like Niky's gets for name brand team wear and let's just say there is a nice $ markup going on with some clubs & online sites mentioned.


----------



## Speed (Sep 14, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Confused on what you mean here. Are you referring to DH or OC GP?


sorry GP


----------



## Sombitch (Sep 16, 2019)

outside! said:


> At least the CUFC kits were better looking.



the Carlsbad Lightning Kits were better than both!


----------



## From the Spot (Sep 17, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Have we started speculation on what the various LA Galaxy groups will become?  The OC group is the largest.  And probably the most competitive of the non-DA/ECNL clubs across their respective leagues (I'm sure some will argue).
> Do they become some version of Surf, Slammers, or Pats?  Or is this the opportunity that Blues has been looking for to get into the Boys market?


This seems like a great opportunity for Strikers, Legends, or Arsenal. On the girls side it would open a "pathway" to DA or ECNL which LAG OC don't currently have (despite their claim to LAG DA) and would give the affiliated clubs a solid base of teams in OC.


----------



## RedNevilles (Sep 20, 2019)

I heard LAGSD have definitely lost theirs. From that there was talk all were going away.


----------



## Speed (Sep 20, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> I heard LAGSD have definitely lost theirs. From that there was talk all were going away.


when does this take effect and what happens to those teams?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 20, 2019)

Speed said:


> when does this take effect and what happens to those teams?


If it happens, it’s nothing but a uniform change and it would most likely be next season.


----------



## Speed (Sep 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> If it happens, it’s nothing but a uniform change and it would most likely be next season.


disagree.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 21, 2019)

Speed said:


> disagree.


Why?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why?


It’s funny I don’t know one specific.everything is totally rumors  Nor do so many. This could run its course or go sides ways. Just let it play it out and then settle.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 22, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s funny I don’t know one specific.everything is totally rumors  Nor do so many. This could run its course or go sides ways. Just let it play it out and then settle.


But where is the fun in that. Lots of us come here for the water cooler talk as well as the legit information. Just lurk if a specific topic is not that interesting to you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 22, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s funny I don’t know one specific.everything is totally rumors  Nor do so many. This could run its course or go sides ways. Just let it play it out and then settle.


I was curious as to why @Speed disagreed that the change (for LAGSD) would be deeper than the superficial.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I was curious as to why @Speed disagreed that the change (for LAGSD) would be deeper than the superficial.


Me too. Again thanks for  Pliny the Elder.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2019)

1dad2boys said:


> But where is the fun in that. Lots of us come here for the water cooler talk as well as the legit information. Just lurk if a specific topic is not that interesting to you.


Lurk? My club is involved and the coaches/admin train my kids. Is yours?


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 22, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Lurk? My club is involved and the coaches/admin train my kids. Is yours?


Nope, not right now. Small soccer world so maybe again in the future. No horse in this one other than to have a discussion with other soccer parents. To “lurk” in online terms means to watch/read without commenting. In this case, I meant you can read the string but not comment if you feel that doing so is not productive. But you should let others continue to chat by the water cooler if they choose. No need to try to curb the discussion.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 23, 2019)

I have to agree with Lastman in that there are a lot of rumors out there...some being wild and a lot of them false.  The only thing that we know at this point is that LA Galaxy affiliations may not be renewed.  Even that in itself is not a done deal.  Clubs will look at contingency plans...but it's all talk at the moment.


----------



## Speed (Sep 23, 2019)

I think it was mentioned on here that there would simply be a jersey change as the clubs that have become affiliates would continue to operate as is. My experience was that in OC those clubs were integrated into the LAGOC way of doing everything, they didn't operate independently. Everything was centralized and this made the experience with that club an awesome one because the club was very well ran. If it were to unwind it will be interesting (my comments are only related to OC). Time will tell.  Personally, I am sick of having to deal with clubs changing, coaches moving and all the 'other stuff' that happens. It will not be a simple jersey change if the affiliate goes away.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 23, 2019)

Speed said:


> I think it was mentioned on here that there would simply be a jersey change as the clubs that have become affiliates would continue to operate as is. My experience was that in OC those clubs were integrated into the LAGOC way of doing everything, they didn't operate independently. Everything was centralized and this made the experience with that club an awesome one because the club was very well ran. If it were to unwind it will be interesting (my comments are only related to OC). Time will tell.  Personally, I am sick of having to deal with clubs changing, coaches moving and all the 'other stuff' that happens. It will not be a simple jersey change if the affiliate goes away.


So if everything was centralized with LAGOC and they lose their affiliation and have to change their name, why would anything else be different or more than a name/jersey change?  Do you understand how the affiliation works between LAGOC and LA Galaxy?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 23, 2019)

1dad2boys said:


> Nope, not right now. Small soccer world so maybe again in the future. No horse in this one other than to have a discussion with other soccer parents. To “lurk” in online terms means to watch/read without commenting. In this case, I meant you can read the string but not comment if you feel that doing so is not productive. But you should let others continue to chat by the water cooler if they choose. No need to try to curb the discussion.


I don’t mind the water cooler talk nor did I tell anyone to not proceed but there are gold fish in your water cooler.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 23, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I don’t mind the water cooler talk nor did I tell anyone to not proceed but there are gold fish in your water cooler.


I have no idea what that means but I am actually laughing out loud.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 23, 2019)

Speed said:


> I think it was mentioned on here that there would simply be a jersey change as the clubs that have become affiliates would continue to operate as is. My experience was that in OC those clubs were integrated into the LAGOC way of doing everything, they didn't operate independently. Everything was centralized and this made the experience with that club an awesome one because the club was very well ran. If it were to unwind it will be interesting (my comments are only related to OC). Time will tell.  Personally, I am sick of having to deal with clubs changing, coaches moving and all the 'other stuff' that happens. It will not be a simple jersey change if the affiliate goes away.


Thanks for clarifying.  I was referring to Galaxy SD as that staff has been consistent since the merger of the Carlsbad’s.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 23, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> So if everything was centralized with LAGOC and they lose their affiliation and have to change their name, why would anything else be different or more than a name/jersey change?  Do you understand how the affiliation works between LAGOC and LA Galaxy?


Exactly. They can lose affiliation at any point LA Galaxy wants to end it. Just like all the other Clubs affiliates who then have to get a new name, use an old one or merge with another name. OC isnt really integrated with LAG other than through event promotion - coaching philosophy/training is 100% seperate.


----------



## SBGCDALife (Oct 12, 2019)

LAGSB is in it’s final season. I’m hearing they have been taken over by Beach and this is a done deal.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 12, 2019)

SBGCDALife said:


> LAGSB is in it’s final season. I’m hearing they have been taken over by Beach and this is a done deal.


Not a well kept secret alliances will be over at end of season. Parents just need to start asking admins at their clubs about their real plans. They all stand to lose a lot of money if parents dont have confidence in some new logo


----------



## zebrafish (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Have we started speculation on what the various LA Galaxy groups will become?  The OC group is the largest.  And probably the most competitive of the non-DA/ECNL clubs across their respective leagues (I'm sure some will argue).
> Do they become some version of Surf, Slammers, or Pats?  Or is this the opportunity that Blues has been looking for to get into the Boys market?
> Or does some old name pop back up and get re-used?  (Blades, West Coast, Eclipse, etc).
> Or will there be a new name popping up that we haven't seen around here?
> ...


The LAGOC used to be FC Blades, which became Irvine Slammers, which became LAGOC. It has always been run by the same person. They absorbed some of West Coast at some point along the way. I suspect bridges were burned  with Slammers FC when the club abandoned the Irvine Slammers logo and became LAGOC a few years back. At that time, a whole host of coaches left Irvine Slammers and joined Slammers FC (I imagine that also created some bad blood). I'd be shocked if LAGOC became Pats or Surf affiliates-- the LAGOC directly compete with these clubs within Irvine/OC. I suspect they adopt a new name. But to me, it is just a jersey that my kid wears (that I have to pay for).

As someone who has a player at the club currently, all the constant turmoil, re-branding, re-uniforming, and parent fleecing that results from this is getting old. I had the sense that the club was actually moving in a positive direction. They had instituted a club wide effort to raise the level of coaching through a number of different initiatives. On the girls' side, they had lost a ton of talent to local clubs like Slammers FC. So, this re-branding will probably not help parents/kids who are so quick to cut and run to someone down the street in the current climate. Who knows if this will continue. One of the selling points by groups such as Slammers FC is stability and constancy, and it is hard to argue against this point.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 13, 2019)

I was talking with a LAGOC coach last week.  I mentioned "just another jersey change.  Same kids, same coaching and all will be good."
He said "Yeah, sort of.  We actually got a lot of great stuff from the Galaxy organization.  They provided a lot of coaching education.  We would go to Carson for workshops.  They'd send us their goal keeping coaches.  I'm kinda bummed it's going away."


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I was talking with a LAGOC coach last week.  I mentioned "just another jersey change.  Same kids, same coaching and all will be good."
> He said "Yeah, sort of.  We actually got a lot of great stuff from the Galaxy organization.  They provided a lot of coaching education.  We would go to Carson for workshops.  They'd send us their goal keeping coaches.  I'm kinda bummed it's going away."


A coach said that? Wondering if the coach is newer or at lower level? Goalkeeping coaches is also an interesting topic at OC. Go through them like training socks. DOC doesn’t even go to do anything with LA. Most training done isn’t coaching related.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 13, 2019)

zebrafish said:


> The LAGOC used to be FC Blades, which became Irvine Slammers, which became LAGOC. It has always been run by the same person. They absorbed some of West Coast at some point along the way. I suspect bridges were burned  with Slammers FC when the club abandoned the Irvine Slammers logo and became LAGOC a few years back. At that time, a whole host of coaches left Irvine Slammers and joined Slammers FC (I imagine that also created some bad blood). I'd be shocked if LAGOC became Pats or Surf affiliates-- the LAGOC directly compete with these clubs within Irvine/OC. I suspect they adopt a new name. But to me, it is just a jersey that my kid wears (that I have to pay for).
> 
> As someone who has a player at the club currently, all the constant turmoil, re-branding, re-uniforming, and parent fleecing that results from this is getting old. I had the sense that the club was actually moving in a positive direction. They had instituted a club wide effort to raise the level of coaching through a number of different initiatives. On the girls' side, they had lost a ton of talent to local clubs like Slammers FC. So, this re-branding will probably not help parents/kids who are so quick to cut and run to someone down the street in the current climate. Who knows if this will continue. One of the selling points by groups such as Slammers FC is stability and constancy, and it is hard to argue against this point.


why I mentioned in an earlier post parents need to ask admins questions. Real questions and just accept “we have something in the works” or @we have a plan that will revolutionize”or some other bs selling nonsense. Selling 401 a) say you understand b) bash yourself but not really bash yourself c) be positive and get back to pumping up message d) leave parents with real sales message you wanted to give them since the start. In the end don’t give any real info


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn typos. Smh. Meant don’t accept nonsense that doesn’t give specific answers


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 13, 2019)

SBGCDALife said:


> LAGSB is in it’s final season. I’m hearing they have been taken over by Beach and this is a done deal.


That's a rumor that is lower on ladder of possible options.  Conflict of interests with parties involved.


----------



## Speed (Oct 14, 2019)

zebrafish said:


> The LAGOC used to be FC Blades, which became Irvine Slammers, which became LAGOC. It has always been run by the same person. They absorbed some of West Coast at some point along the way. I suspect bridges were burned  with Slammers FC when the club abandoned the Irvine Slammers logo and became LAGOC a few years back. At that time, a whole host of coaches left Irvine Slammers and joined Slammers FC (I imagine that also created some bad blood). I'd be shocked if LAGOC became Pats or Surf affiliates-- the LAGOC directly compete with these clubs within Irvine/OC. I suspect they adopt a new name. But to me, it is just a jersey that my kid wears (that I have to pay for).
> 
> As someone who has a player at the club currently, all the constant turmoil, re-branding, re-uniforming, and parent fleecing that results from this is getting old. I had the sense that the club was actually moving in a positive direction. They had instituted a club wide effort to raise the level of coaching through a number of different initiatives. On the girls' side, they had lost a ton of talent to local clubs like Slammers FC. So, this re-branding will probably not help parents/kids who are so quick to cut and run to someone down the street in the current climate. Who knows if this will continue. One of the selling points by groups such as Slammers FC is stability and constancy, and it is hard to argue against this point.


Sorry you are going through this. We left after last season and had one on the boys and girls side. On the girls side LAGOC screwed over an entire team and they were not able to retain one player.


----------



## Justus (Oct 14, 2019)

Speed said:


> Sorry you are going through this. We left after last season and had one on the boys and girls side. On the girls side LAGOC screwed over an entire team and they were not able to retain one player.


We all get "fished" every year.  I was Stanley from 2015-2018.  The dealerships are the clubs.  Russell was my Doc back in the day


----------



## mirage (Oct 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> ......He said "Yeah, sort of.  We actually got a lot of great stuff from the Galaxy organization.  They provided a lot of coaching education.  We would go to Carson for workshops.  They'd send us their goal keeping coaches.  I'm kinda bummed it's going away."


I know first hand, by directly talking to couple of coaches that were involved in working with LAG and LAGOC, that they did a lot the last couple of years but this past year, not so much - best I can tell.

LAGOC just sent out an announcement to have Club Awards Night on 11/4 with a teaser "And Exciting News for 2020" so maybe something gets announced then.

For us, we don't care because our last kid is a senior in HS and this is THE LAST SEASON for youth soccer for us.  After nearly 15 years of club soccer between two kids, our eye brows don't get raised very often any more so whatever the branding change is, or isn't, it will all workout in the end.  Worse case scenario is that you have to find anther club...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 14, 2019)

mirage said:


> I know first hand, by directly talking to couple of coaches that were involved in working with LAG and LAGOC, that they did a lot the last couple of years but this past year, not so much - best I can tell.
> 
> LAGOC just sent out an announcement to have Club Awards Night on 11/4 with a teaser "And Exciting News for 2020" so maybe something gets announced then.
> 
> For us, we don't care because our last kid is a senior in HS and this is THE LAST SEASON for youth soccer for us.  After nearly 15 years of club soccer between two kids, our eye brows don't get raised very often any more so whatever the branding change is, or isn't, it will all workout in the end.  Worse case scenario is that you have to find anther club...


Yep I can back they don’t do much. Think priorities are more about everyone wearing same gear, kicking the same balls, using same canopies and signing kids before the season ends. Development probably doesn’t make it on the top 10 list of priorities


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 14, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> That's a rumor that is lower on ladder of possible options.  Conflict of interests with parties involved.


Just confirmed with one of the coaches beach just got more competitive.


----------



## SBGCDALife (Oct 14, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Just confirmed with one of the coaches beach just got more competitive.


What did you confirm and with which coaches?


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 15, 2019)

SBGCDALife said:


> What did you confirm and with which coaches?


Was told by a Beach coach that Galaxy SB will be absorbed by Beach. I think its good for both clubs.  I feel its pretty saturated in the southbay so merging these two clubs will make it more competitive as well as eliminate some of the wide range of talent on each team.  having everyone on your team around the same talent level will keep players from being held back or left behind during training.


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Was told by a Beach coach that Galaxy SB will be *absorbed* by Beach. I think its good for both clubs.  I feel its pretty saturated in the southbay so merging these two clubs will make it more competitive as well as eliminate some of the wide range of talent on each team.  having everyone on your team around the same talent level will keep players from being held back or left behind during training.


I think Beach might come out the winner but I'm not very good with how the soccer biz goes.  So the OC Galaxy will get "absorbed" by Beach too and now becomes, OC Beach?  Maybe they take the SD Galaxy franchise and they become, SD Beach?  They can compete with LA Surf, OC Surf and SD Surf.  We will have a SoCal Beach Club and a Surf Club that actually Surfs at the Beach?  Legends can have the IE and Blues can decide to go OC Blues, LA Blues and SD Blues to maybe have four Big Clubs handle things for all of us?


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 15, 2019)

Justus said:


> I think Beach might come out the winner but I'm not very good with how the soccer biz goes.  So the OC Galaxy will get "absorbed" by Beach too and now becomes, OC Beach?  Maybe they take the SD Galaxy franchise and they become, SD Beach?  They can compete with LA Surf, OC Surf and SD Surf.  We will have a SoCal Beach Club and a Surf Club that actually Surfs at the Beach?  Legends can have the IE and Blues can decide to go OC Blues, LA Blues and SD Blues to maybe have four Big Clubs handle things for all of us?


I can only speak for Galaxy SB, the other Galaxy locations might have different plans.  Until it actually happens though, I would still keep this as a possibility.  But since the source isn't a parent I think it has more validity.


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> I can only speak for Galaxy SB, the other Galaxy locations might have different plans.  Until it actually happens though, I would still keep this as a possibility.  But since the source isn't a parent I think it has more validity.


I dare someone to email South bay Beach, The Galaxy of the OC and Galaxy of the South Bay with a fake email address letting them know you just relocated to the USA from Sweden and have a 12 year old dd 5 9' looking to join a team mid season. If you're on one of these teams, the info you get will most likely be wrong or I might say, off a little.  This could be just another big hat no cattle merger too.  Anyone from the Galaxies of the South Bay Or OC have any intel for us?


----------



## RedNevilles (Oct 15, 2019)

Unless it is a Director, from past history, Coaches seem to know as much about this stuff as parents do.  It is all rumors until it is actually announced.  Beach may come out better but if there is minimal to offer why would a club "take over" another club.  From what has been said on this forum the Galaxy SB boys side left last year as they were struggling financially (I think that was said?) and with fields, so where is the benefit to any club if they are losing the Galaxy name anyway?


----------



## Justus (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know how many girls play for SB Gal and OC Gal in total?


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 15, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> Unless it is a Director, from past history, Coaches seem to know as much about this stuff as parents do.  It is all rumors until it is actually announced.  Beach may come out better but if there is minimal to offer why would a club "take over" another club.  From what has been said on this forum the Galaxy SB boys side left last year as they were struggling financially (I think that was said?) and with fields, so where is the benefit to any club if they are losing the Galaxy name anyway?


The reason to "take over" would be to keep a competitors player pool and eliminate the competition.  Without Galaxy SB you just have smaller clubs in the immediate area around Beach SB.  Now if you want your daughter to be in a major club team and compete against the best teams where are you going to go? FRAM? No disrespect, but a merger like this would help consolidate the best players in the area.  Lots of Pros and Cons with this but I like the Pros better than the Cons. Clubs including Beach will always have room for all level of players as long as there's enough to form a team and willing to pay. Not everyone has to be Flight 1.


----------



## CopaMundial (Oct 18, 2019)

What's the news on LAGSD? I heard Galaxy's stripping agreements in 3 days time. Is that true?


----------



## My Kids No.1 Fan (Oct 18, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> What's the news on LAGSD? I heard Galaxy's stripping agreements in 3 days time. Is that true?


It’s not in 3 days it’s actually a little less than 4 weeks   There’s an official countdown on their Facebook page


----------



## justneededaname (Oct 18, 2019)

My Kids No.1 Fan said:


> It’s not in 3 days it’s actually a little less than 4 weeks   There’s an official countdown on their Facebook page


A few more "details" here - http://countdown.lagalaxysd.com/


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2019)

justneededaname said:


> A few more "details" here - http://countdown.lagalaxysd.com/


Is this like the "decision" somebody going to pop up and explain the decision... 

I like carlsbad as a city hope they incorporate the hometown with the new branding.   

At least there on top of things, so when are the others following suit?


----------



## Justus (Oct 19, 2019)

My Kids No.1 Fan said:


> It’s not in 3 days it’s actually a little less than 4 weeks   There’s an official countdown on their Facebook page





justneededaname said:


> A few more "details" here - http://countdown.lagalaxysd.com/


"Shinny and New" sounds exciting. Carlsbad and surrounding cities are top rate.  I hope they keep it local for locals.  Locals only brah


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 19, 2019)

jpeter said:


> At least there on top of things, so when are the others following suit?


LA Galaxy SD is a very well organized club. Most other clubs do not have the same organization/resources.


----------



## Soccer1234 (Oct 19, 2019)

redhood said:


> Everyone remember: you heard it hear first. A Soccer1234 Bomb...
> 
> Name your sources or pipe down.


What was that you were saying?


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 19, 2019)

LAG OC sent out a letter also according to a parent I know at the club but no word on if they are joining another club or what


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Oct 19, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> LA Galaxy SD is a very well organized club. Most other clubs do not have the same organization/resources.


Organized like a mafia.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Oct 21, 2019)

Is the buzz still that South Bay is going to merge with Beach?


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Oct 21, 2019)

LASoccerMom said:


> Is the buzz still that South Bay is going to merge with Beach?


Merge what? Their debt?


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 21, 2019)

LASoccerMom said:


> Is the buzz still that South Bay is going to merge with Beach?


Yes


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 22, 2019)

Whether Galaxy SB gets merged with Beach SB or not, I would think the majority of players would gravitate to beach anyway.  Beach is an established club with stability with DA Teams for Girls and ECNL for Boys.  Smaller clubs in the area don't have that. Why put your kid in a situation where field space and organization could become another issue with a smaller club?  If you got a son or daughter at Galaxy SB come to Beach SB, lets stack the teams and compete against the top 5 in every age group.   Training and competing against the best will only make them stronger.


----------



## FootballParent (Oct 22, 2019)

How about LA Galaxy OC? Are they merging or going to partner with another club?


----------



## My Kids No.1 Fan (Oct 22, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> What was that you were saying?


SAVAGE


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2019)

FootballParent said:


> How about LA Galaxy OC? Are they merging or going to partner with another club?


This will be the very interesting one.   They have a ton of teams. And are pretty competitive across the age groups in scdsl.  They don’t have DA or ECNL-  so it will be interesting to see if they try to go that route somehow. 
They also have access to lots of prime fields throughout Irvine. 

Could they form some sort of deal with whatever  Galaxy San Diego becomes  and leverage their DA arrangement ?


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 22, 2019)

Friend sent me this

LA GALAXY ORANGE COUN'TY 

[)car LAGOC mt tubers and famt]]es: 

As you may have heard. MLS has rcuntly launched .I new MLS Atltliate prof:ram and wc 
have been informed by LA Galaxy that they will bc making! sif:nificant chances to the formal 
alliance club proiiram tn 2020; 

Although wc .lre not exactly sure what these changes will look like. we have bc'cn working 
hard to establish new and cxdtin8 opportunities and exclusive relationships. LA Galaxy 
will continue to provide technical support and coaching education, as well as a defined 
developittent lnthway that is catered to our club and each Individual playa r. 

We look forward to representing the LA Galaxy brand proudly through State & Nationtal 
Cup 2020, and will begin to roll out clements of our partnership towards the t nd of 20 19 in 
prep.oration for tryouts in oeccmber. 

It is clear that thing:s irc coins to change, howcvcr.... 

1. We will not be not taking step backs ard 

2. Wc will not be taking sideways step 

3. We ARE mmmittcd to taking a FORWARI) step. as we have done in prwtous 
transitions 

It's been an incredible r'ide. and the future looks exceptionally bright. As wc mmplctc our 
next progression, rest assured that our players and faitlihcs, coaches .ind start an ouF 
prlmity focus in the process. 

Wc are indebted to you for supporting us every step of the way as we work tirelessly 
towards InspidnR a lifelong passion for the Bamc in Orange County and beyond. Wc arc 
excited about a nt w Incredible paint rshtp which will ch.inge tht youth soccer landscape 
In Southern Calitbmla and have an even greater snipe to create opportunities, life 1( axons 
and extraordinary cxpericnas for a bigger game at play! 

We look forward to sharing; these plans, for 2020, with you all .it town hall aw.lids and 
ct lebr.ition event on November +th. 

Thank you for your suppoR 

Tlm Woodcock


----------



## Justus (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.soccertoday.com/la-galaxy-orange-country/

*Tim Woodcock*’s license agreement with *Slammers FC* is coming to its conclusion and the Irvine Slammers will continue to exist managed directly under *Walid* and *Ziad Khoury*.

*Woodcock, *an ‘A’ licensed professional soccer coach who previously worked at Derby County in England and has played in England and the USA, truly understands the value of being with a pro club.

Woodcock says he was honored to announce a partnership that will change the face of youth soccer in Orange County. The club joins forces with the #1 rated Major League Soccer club in the United States – *LA Galaxy *and have become* LA Galaxy Orange County.*

“The LA Galaxy chose us — they came to us,” says Woodcock who is very proud to bring 2,500+ youth soccer players into the world of the MLS.  “This is a massive honor. We were not looking, they recognized the value in our competitive teams, recreational leagues, level of coaching staff and club philosophy — that is what makes this even better.”

“I also want to thank our highly talented coaching staff who are dedicated to the development of our youth players — they have all done a great job, and now it is going to be even more exiting,” says Woodcock.

The transition to becoming the exclusive Alliance club in Orange County will begin soon — the partnership will become fully effective by January 1, 2017


----------



## captdf (Oct 23, 2019)

FootballParent said:


> How about LA Galaxy OC? Are they merging or going to partner with another club?


LAGOC parent here.  The rumor mill (for whatever that's worth) is:
1) LAGOC will likely revert back to FC Blades (the original iteration of Tim Woodcock's group prior to becoming Irvine Slammers and then LAGOC)
2) Since all the LAGOC teams purchased new uniforms this year, they will continue to play in LAGOC uniforms in 2020 with the full change occurring in 2021.


----------



## Justus (Oct 23, 2019)

captdf said:


> LAGOC parent here.  The rumor mill (for whatever that's worth) is:
> 1) LAGOC will likely revert back to FC Blades (the original iteration of Tim Woodcock's group prior to becoming Irvine Slammers and then LAGOC)
> 2) Since all the LAGOC teams purchased new uniforms this year, they will continue to play in LAGOC uniforms in 2020 with the full change occurring in 2021.


If he goes Blades, then he might have 250 customers left and the rest will find new homes for next year.  I don't know much about this coach.  He has a lot of followers so he must be doing something good.  I hope all the kiddos have a safe landing.  Being sold Galaxy brand three years ago is hard to match this time around.  
“The LA Galaxy chose us — they came to us,” says Woodcock who is very proud to bring 2,500+ youth soccer players into the world of the MLS. “This is a massive honor. We were not looking, they recognized the value in our competitive teams, recreational leagues, level of coaching staff and club philosophy — that is what makes this even better.” 

Change is good and it looks like some super exciting announcement is coming next month so just sit back and relax Captain and let things sort themselves out


----------



## MSK357 (Oct 24, 2019)

Beach Southbay Director just accepted the Beach Boys ECNL Director position.  Perfect timing for the Galaxy SB director to slide right in and bring all his players.  Couldn't ask for a better situation, and by bringing his players he'll be set up for success. Hopefully not a coincidence. Please let this happen!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 28, 2019)

captdf said:


> LAGOC parent here.  The rumor mill (for whatever that's worth) is:
> 1) LAGOC will likely revert back to FC Blades (the original iteration of Tim Woodcock's group prior to becoming Irvine Slammers and then LAGOC)
> 2) Since all the LAGOC teams purchased new uniforms this year, they will continue to play in LAGOC uniforms in 2020 with the full change occurring in 2021.


That’s not going to happen. No idea who told you that. They already figured it out. As mention Blades would kill entire business and know using pro club name is where the money is. Like they care if parents/players have to buy new uniforms. New unis = new money


----------



## RedNevilles (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> That’s not going to happen. No idea who told you that. They already figured it out. As mention Blades would kill entire business and know using pro club name is where the money is. Like they care if parents/players have to buy new uniforms. New unis = new money


Cal United?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> Cal United?


It’ll leak out sooner than later, but...no.


----------



## Justus (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> It’ll leak out sooner than later, but...no.


No leaking is amazing.  We should have a contest to see who can guess the new club name.  I will pitch in $5 and the one who guesses first gets the money pot.  Only one guess allowed per forum user.  I will let others go first because I think I already know.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm going with the some Euro club.  And they'll talk about all of the great resources they'll get from ManchesDortmundElonaElsea.  It will be amazing.  They'll send their coaches back there 4 times per year (BOONDOGGLE!!!!) for training.  And they'll take several teams back there for tournaments (only those who can afford a 2 week trip to Europe will be invited)


----------



## BananaKick (Oct 29, 2019)

Justus said:


> No leaking is amazing.  We should have a contest to see who can guess the new club name.  I will pitch in $5 and the one who guesses first gets the money pot.  Only one guess allowed per forum user.  I will let others go first because I think I already know.


LAGalaxySD absorbed by SDSC.....my guess for the $5 money pot,  I'm hungry for a bean&cheese.


----------



## outside! (Oct 29, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> LAGalaxySD absorbed by SDSC.....my guess for the $5 money pot,  I'm hungry for a bean&cheese.


If they were to combine, I would think LAGSD would absorb SDSC. Since their geographical locations are so far about, I think that is highly unlikely however.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

Justus said:


> No leaking is amazing.  We should have a contest to see who can guess the new club name.  I will pitch in $5 and the one who guesses first gets the money pot.  Only one guess allowed per forum user.  I will let others go first because I think I already know.


Very surprised it hasn’t. My info is from an admin who asked me to not say anything. Won’t break his trust. That $5 buck guessing game will push the leak up once it’s enough for a good steak or a trip to fill the SUV up with gas.


----------



## Justus (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Very surprised it hasn’t. My info is from an admin who asked me to not say anything. Won’t break his trust. That $5 buck guessing game will push the leak up once it’s enough for a good steak or a trip to fill the SUV up with gas.


I knew it.  I had a hutch u know the truth already. I'll bump my donation to $100 for you to give it up now.  Admins, Coach Woodcock and his top coaches, the TM and top players parents already know.  I bet Kicker knows too...…..I'm willing to pay $100 to see if my sources are any good


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I'm going with the some Euro club.  And they'll talk about all of the great resources they'll get from ManchesDortmundElonaElsea.  It will be amazing.  They'll send their coaches back there 4 times per year (BOONDOGGLE!!!!) for training.  And they'll take several teams back there for tournaments (only those who can afford a 2 week trip to Europe will be invited)


You mean more cool videos to download and marketing material showing some cool goals from the biggest Euro stars? How about some Liga MX team? Would be awesome to see and hear all the Coaches yelling with their English/Irish accents in Club America shirts - MX sponsors like Bimbo and Banco Popular would be mandatory.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

Justus said:


> I knew it.  I had a hutch u know the truth already. I'll bump my donation to $100 for you to give it up now.  *Selected Officials*, *Chairman Woodcock *and his *preferred minions*, the TM and top players parents already know. I bet Kicker knows too...…..I'm willing to pay $100 to see if my sources are any good


Hah, a couple hundred more and I’d almost consider. Had to make a couple edits to your post. 

for the record not a liga mx team, Greek team, French or MLS team


----------



## timbuck (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> You mean more cool videos to download and marketing material showing some cool goals from the biggest Euro stars? How about some Liga MX team? Would be awesome to see and hear all the Coaches yelling with their English/Irish accents in Club America shirts - MX sponsors like Bimbo and Banco Popular would be mandatory.


Need that Corona sponsor.  No idea which club it was, but seeing a 9v9 age group all wearing Corona jerseys at a tournament has been one of my highlights over the years.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 29, 2019)

We have 3 “franchises” to consider:

LAGSB -  rumor mill has them being absorbed into Beach SB.  But still loads of questions as to some of their key Coaching Assests that straddle the GDA mothership and the Affiliate group.

LAGOC - Woodcock’s group....my Guess is Arsenal or Barcalona with the edge to Barca based on their recent interests in the women’s game.

LAGSD - at a bit of a loss in this one, so I’ll go with a PDA type affiliation. I.E. San Diego PDA


----------



## jpeter (Oct 29, 2019)

Justus said:


> No leaking is amazing.  We should have a contest to see who can guess the new club name.  I will pitch in $5 and the one who guesses first gets the money pot.  Only one guess allowed per forum user.  I will let others go first because I think I already know.


$5 well for that much I'm in

Real Unicornios of Orange County, "draft" logo:







In conjunction with EuroSnob FC of Milan we will turn your kid into a Unicornios as long as you pay us more than you do now.
We have a great summer tour all setup of all the little unicornions,  pay only $4000 for this trip and your all set. 
Come attend our tryouts their free Friday nights starting Dec 1st,  must registrar and have a unicornios ball to participate ($only 25 on site) 

Cheers,
From the directors who are going to make even more $$ on the rebadging 

Seriously hope they go with something that has a future and reflects hometown;  Orange County FC? ​At lest there is a connection to the community and they have​higher level teams in the USL.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 29, 2019)

More like Irvine FC. They are Irinves recreation league and club team but I'm betting woodcock goes with ManU if he goes with a pro club


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Need that Corona sponsor.  No idea which club it was, but seeing a 9v9 age group all wearing Corona jerseys at a tournament has been one of my highlights over the years.


Hah, had to go to school and drop off a change of shirt once because my kid had a MX shirt with Corona on it. Alcohol okay on kids shirts but no to marijuana still


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 29, 2019)

I'd drive my daughter down to San Diego or wherever Newcastle plays if they would wear the throwback brown ale sponsored shirt or if Warren Barton could get Sharks to wear it


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I'd drive my daughter down to San Diego or wherever Newcastle plays if they would wear the throwback brown ale sponsored shirt or if Warren Barton could get Sharks to wear it


Funny you say that because clubs who use pro brands know parents will take kids to wear jerseys. I know a kid who left SoCal to play at Barca “academy”. So for over $25k a year, a poor family who can’t afford it, took the bait and playing in 3rd division in AZ. Went from DA to below SoCal Flight 2 level soccer because it’s “Barca”. Clubs know they’ll get ignorant parents to buy in


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Funny you say that because clubs who use pro brands know parents will take kids to wear jerseys. I know a kid who left SoCal to play at Barca “academy”. So for over $25k a year, a poor family who can’t afford it, took the bait and playing in 3rd division in AZ. Went from DA to below SoCal Flight 2 level soccer because it’s “Barca”. Clubs know they’ll get ignorant parents to buy in


Now that's crazy and I believe it. I was just talking crazy


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Now that's crazy and I believe it. I was just talking crazy


Yeah I know, but some people trust others without question - especially friends who don’t know what they are talking about


----------



## Justus (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah I know, but some people trust others without question - especially friends who don’t know what they are talking about


I have a new name for DA.  Dumb Actors.  I had some of these folks (dads) a few years ago tell me the girls will soon be able to live on academy housing at Big Club Locations all over the USA year around and train train, train, everyday train for soccer.  Soccer, soccer, soccer everyday.  Any way, I told this dad your nuts and no girl would ever do that but I hear their building cabins as I speak and have a list of girls who want all in soccer to go pro and YNT.  Portland I hear might be building some too.  Can you imagine sending your dd off to DA Academy Housing for year round training.....


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

Justus said:


> I have a new name for DA.  Dumb Actors.  I had some of these folks (dads) a few years ago tell me the girls will soon be able to live on academy housing at Big Club Locations all over the USA year around and train train, train, everyday train for soccer.  Soccer, soccer, soccer everyday.  Any way, I told this dad your nuts and no girl would ever do that but I hear their building cabins as I speak and have a list of girls who want all in soccer to go pro and YNT.  Portland I hear might be building some too.  Can you imagine sending your dd off to DA Academy Housing for year round training.....


Yeah I know these people are nuts and won’t listen to people who have been through the nonsense or even played in other countries as Americans - what do they know? You could play in Discovery, Premier, ECNL or Flight1 Champions and save $15k-$27k.  Look at the nuts in the tryout section who admit they take calls from coaches about their four year olds. Okay it was one lunatic but still these crazies out there. Unfortunately a lot of people would send there 12,13, 14+ old kid to live in other states to chase a dream they have less than 1% chance to obtain. Kid I know hasn’t seen his dad in 3 months - insane.


----------



## MR.D (Oct 29, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah I know these people are nuts and won’t listen to people who have been through the nonsense or even played in other countries as Americans - what do they know? You could play in Discovery, Premier, ECNL or Flight1 Champions and save $15k-$27k.  Look at the nuts in the tryout section who admit they take calls from coaches about their four year olds. Okay it was one lunatic but still these crazies out there. Unfortunately a lot of people would send there 12,13, 14+ old kid to live in other states to chase a dream they have less than 1% chance to obtain. Kid I know hasn’t seen his dad in 3 months - insane.


Doesn't IMG Academy offer DA on the girls side, and probably boys too?  And its a boarding school.  People from around the world send their kids there for all kinds of sports/Activities.  So these nutty people you are talking about weren't all that wrong, but still probably didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

MR.D said:


> Doesn't IMG Academy offer DA on the girls side, and probably boys too?  And its a boarding school.  People from around the world send their kids there for all kinds of sports/Activities.  So these nutty people you are talking about weren't all that wrong, but still probably didn't know what they were talking about.


Yes but most of these kids going to these academies are 1 in Hundreds of Thousands or 1 in a Million. Kids dominating wherever they were at and so far above others they get scouted - not by just 1 or 2 local clubs. Baracelona here in North America have said they have no ambition to take any kids to Europe any time soon. Out of all the kids being sent around the world I would really like to see the percentages of those who make it to pro level in the sports they went of to play. From what I understand of the soccer academies, in Europe and here in the states, education hasn’t been the priority. Lawmakers have had to force them to abide  to standards. A couple of friends who came out of top academies in Europe in the 90s said the education programs were pretty bad and the coaches ignored anything that wasn’t about soccer


----------



## timbuck (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone know if this was something that MLS is forcing on the Galaxy?
Wouldn’t it be interesting if LAFC came in and took them over.  They’ve already created a big fan base.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if this was something that MLS is forcing on the Galaxy?
> Wouldn’t it be interesting if LAFC came in and took them over.  They’ve already created a big fan base.


LAFC doesn't want to be in the club soccer "non-profit"  business.

No MLS is not forcing, the trend is new clubs only in DA but several existing ones still have regular club teams.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know if this was something that MLS is forcing on the Galaxy?
> Wouldn’t it be interesting if LAFC came in and took them over.  They’ve already created a big fan base.


Nope. Not an MLS thing. Just not something beneficial to LA Galaxy. LAFC wouldn’t be interested


----------



## timbuck (Oct 29, 2019)

jpeter said:


> LAFC doesn't want to be in the club soccer "non-profit"  business.
> 
> No MLS is not forcing, the trend is new clubs only in DA but several existing ones still have regular club teams.


LAFC is currently in the ECNL business due to their Slammers affiliation.  And Slammers affiliated with LAFC so they could get DA.  Then they went all in with ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 29, 2019)

jpeter said:


> LAFC doesn't want to be in the club soccer "non-profit"  business.
> 
> No MLS is not forcing, the trend is new clubs only in DA but several existing ones still have regular club teams.


yet they have a Boy’s DA program.....


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 30, 2019)

outside! said:


> If they were to combine, I would think LAGSD would absorb SDSC. Since their geographical locations are so far about, I think that is highly unlikely however.


Interesting idea.  LAGSD is going to be left with no recognizable name, SDSC has the DOC name recognition in BQ and connections with D1 soccer at USD.   They are loosely in the same area, have a similar clientele, seem to swap players back and forth each year. Resulting club would have the combined DA of both clubs and be a real counter to Surf.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 30, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Interesting idea.  LAGSD is going to be left with no recognizable name, SDSC has the DOC name recognition in BQ and connections with D1 soccer at USD.   They are loosely in the same area, have a similar clientele, seem to swap players back and forth each year. Resulting club would have the combined DA of both clubs and be a real counter to Surf.


We live in Carlsbad and my DD previously played for LAGSD.  She played at SD Force for 1 year.  SD Force shares use of 4S Ranch fields with SDSC.  You may be correct on every other point, but having done the drive from Carlsbad to 4S Ranch for a year, I disagree that they are "...loosely in the same area..."  There is no fast way to get from Carlsbad to 4S Ranch.  Maybe they trade players back and forth on the boys side, but I do not see it on the girl's side.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> LAFC is currently in the ECNL business due to their Slammers affiliation.  And Slammers affiliated with LAFC so they could get DA.  Then they went all in with ECNL.


Slammers is in the club soccer business not LAFC and they don't have a affiliate deal with them.  What they have is a agreement to use the LAFC name that will expire soon. Will LAFC renewal this agreement? 

LAFC has explored and been approached by several clubs most notably TFA on the boys side on affiliation and there been some talks but they don't want to get into the affiliation business now or in the near future. DA and USL evenutally and a women's professional team but don't look for them to get into the affliation or youth club soccer business beyond that.


----------



## Goforgoal (Oct 30, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> We live in Carlsbad and my DD previously played for LAGSD.  She played at SD Force for 1 year. SD Force shares use of 4S Ranch fields with SDSC.  You may be correct on every other point, but having done the drive from Carlsbad to 4S Ranch for a year, I disagree that they are "...loosely in the same area..."  There is no fast way to get from Carlsbad to 4S Ranch.  Maybe they trade players back and forth on the boys side, but I do not see it on the girl's side.


Yeah I'd agree with this. Carlsbad is too far from RB/4S/PQ/Poway for most people to consider it a similar area, especially with traffic. A SD Force and SDSC combination would make the most sense, but I don't see that ever happening unless the Ocampos decide to hang it up and move on to something else. The only way I could see a partnership happening is if doing so provided additional consideration for access to an elite pathway league such as ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 30, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Interesting idea.  LAGSD is going to be left with no recognizable name.....


They were a highly regarded Club as Lightening and  continued that reputation under Carlsbad United.  Does the name marks the Club or does the Club make the name?


----------



## outside! (Oct 30, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> They were a highly regarded Club as Lightening and  continued that reputation under Carlsbad United.  Does the name marks the Club or does the Club make the name?


Teams make the name.


----------



## watfly (Oct 30, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> Interesting idea.  LAGSD is going to be left with no recognizable name, SDSC has the DOC name recognition in BQ and connections with D1 soccer at USD.   They are loosely in the same area, have a similar clientele, seem to swap players back and forth each year. Resulting club would have the combined DA of both clubs and be a real counter to Surf.


I just don't see that happening, but I could be wrong.  Those clubs can barely manage what they have and if they combined straight across they would have as many as 14 teams at an age group.

Although I have no dog in the fight, I'd like to see them go back to Carlsbad United and build a strong community base.  I think strong community clubs benefit youth soccer more than Uber clubs.


----------



## outside! (Oct 30, 2019)

watfly said:


> I just don't see that happening, but I could be wrong.  Those clubs can barely manage what they have and if they combined straight across they would have as many as 14 teams at an age group.
> 
> Although I have no dog in the fight, I'd like to see them go back to Carlsbad United and build a strong community base.  I think strong community clubs benefit youth soccer more than Uber clubs.


What I heard from a LAGSD coach is that there will be a new name. Something about "...moving forward, not back."


----------



## watfly (Oct 30, 2019)

outside! said:


> What I heard from a LAGSD coach is that there will be a new name. Something about "...moving forward, not back."


I get it, a "shiny new toy" always sells better.  Club soccer...90% marketing, 10% substance.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 30, 2019)

outside! said:


> Teams make the name.


East County Surf?  apparently not at Surf....


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 30, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> They were a highly regarded Club as Lightening and  continued that reputation under Carlsbad United.  Does the name marks the Club or does the Club make the name?


But how long ago was that.  Will people still remember?  How about Albion- Carlsbad


----------



## Banana Hammock (Oct 30, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> Yeah I'd agree with this. Carlsbad is too far from RB/4S/PQ/Poway for most people to consider it a similar area, especially with traffic. A SD Force and SDSC combination would make the most sense, but I don't see that ever happening unless the Ocampos decide to hang it up and move on to something else. The only way I could see a partnership happening is if doing so provided additional consideration for access to an elite pathway league such as ECNL.


They could partner will Sharks and have DA and ECNL


----------



## Soccer1234 (Oct 30, 2019)

Just heard that LAGOC are becoming an affiliate of Liverpool FC.....not sure how that will work as the Liverpool group just pulled from Texas and left people hanging.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 30, 2019)

At least they’ll be wearing red.  We have too many clubs wearing blue around here.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 30, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Just heard that LAGOC are becoming an affiliate of Liverpool FC.....not sure how that will work as the Liverpool group just pulled from Texas and left people hanging.


  upgrade at least on the uniforms

The one kit my player won't mind having


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 30, 2019)

Liverpool is going Nike next season


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 30, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> But how long ago was that.  Will people still remember?  How about Albion- Carlsbad


That wouldn’t make sense at all, but anything is possible.


----------



## outside! (Oct 30, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> That wouldn’t make sense at all, but anything is possible.


I don't think Duggan and Gins would get along very well.


----------



## NumberTen (Oct 30, 2019)

outside! said:


> I don't think Duggan and Gins would get along very well.


They can trade track suits.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 30, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> They can trade track suits.


But will they fit?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Just heard that LAGOC are becoming an affiliate of Liverpool FC.....not sure how that will work as the Liverpool group just pulled from Texas and left peo


See it didnt take that long to get it out. You can search and find what you need to know about that club and people behind it. They can basically swap the entire marketing they have been doing, the sales pitches and ramp them up using a bigger international name. Still selling a logo versus selling a development plan. The admin can sell it how they like but no DA or any other upward path. I’m sure they will go full Euro Soccer Snobs and say that isn’t important because their UK backgrounds fall inline with the Liverpool system and it’s truly about proven results. Not like they are bringing in staff from Liverpool or getting full educational support from them - hell they wouldn’t even take a couple hour drive to LA to see observe their pro training. Again, they have their own thought process about soccer - mainly that it’s a way to make money. These guys are not about integrating into the domestic system - specifically DA. So then what does the club have to offer if they don’t have DA, ECNL or support ODP? Cool jerseys and future emails with Mo Salah highlights?


----------



## newwavedave (Oct 31, 2019)

Justus is No More!!!!  I put him away for good   Newwavedave is here to lighten things up and just have fun with all this crazy youth soccer.  No more Justus in this country!!!!  I'm here to provide light hearted digs here and there, advice and opinion if you want it and positive vibes from South OC.  Go Soccer!!!!  I understand Coach Woodcock decision here.  He's going from MLS to EPL and that my friend is a BIG step up.  "They came after me, not me going after them.  After 3 year success at MLS, we getting our big EPL call up"


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 31, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Justus is No More!!!!  I put him away for good   Newwavedave is here to lighten things up and just have fun with all this crazy youth soccer.  No more Justus in this country!!!!  I'm here to provide light hearted digs here and there, advice and opinion if you want it and positive vibes from South OC.  Go Soccer!!!!  I understand Coach Woodcock decision here.  He's going from MLS to EPL and that my friend is a BIG step up.  "They came after me, not me going after them.  After 3 year success at MLS, we getting our big EPL call up"


Who than are you today?


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Who than are you today?
> View attachment 5563


Try not to confuse him..


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 31, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> Try not to confuse him..


I think we are all confused. Otherwise ElleJustus + Justus=newwavedave


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 31, 2019)

outside! said:


> I don't think Duggan and Gins would get along very well.


Didn't they get along well enough to create DPL back when Surf had DA & ECNL?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> upgrade at least on the uniforms
> 
> The one kit my player won't mind having


Problem wasn’t kits but this does prove a bit of the mindset some parents and kids have - “what does the uniform look like? Niiiice. Sign me up”. Not saying it’s the case with you, but I hear the “what do the kits look like” often. Still same Chick you dumped, Same attitude with a new hair cut.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> See it didnt take that long to get it out. You can search and find what you need to know about that club and people behind it. They can basically swap the entire marketing they have been doing, the sales pitches and ramp them up using a bigger international name. Still selling a logo versus selling a development plan. The admin can sell it how they like but no DA or any other upward path. I’m sure they will go full Euro Soccer Snobs and say that isn’t important because their UK backgrounds fall inline with the Liverpool system and it’s truly about proven results. Not like they are bringing in staff from Liverpool or getting full educational support from them - hell they wouldn’t even take a couple hour drive to LA to see observe their pro training. Again, they have their own thought process about soccer - mainly that it’s a way to make money. These guys are not about integrating into the domestic system - specifically DA. So then what does the club have to offer if they don’t have DA, ECNL or support ODP? Cool jerseys and future emails with Mo Salah highlights?


Liverpool supported & fan but this is said actually.  Sure there is supporter groups in OC but that's adults.  Most youth know the Galaxy & have some connection but Liverpool I dunno about that, seems like a lost opportunity for the community to represent orange county by not continuing with that in some part of their identity


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Problem wasn’t kits but this does prove a bit of the mindset some parents and kids have - “what does the uniform look like? Niiiice. Sign me up”. Not saying it’s the case with you, but I hear the “what do the kits look like” often. Still same Chick you dumped, Same attitude with a new hair cut.


Yeah I hear you and was clowing,  son is a big liverpool fan and has trained with their youth academy before and has a bunch of kits from them.  Likely going back again this year for a couple weeks hopefully if the scheduling works out.


----------



## newwavedave (Oct 31, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Who than are you today?
> View attachment 5563


I'm dressed up as club hopper today @LASTMAN14, remember?  I will share picks later   Who will you be in two weeks?  I know you know.  $500 donation bro if you give it up today.  Liverpool?  Manchester United?  Everton?  Baca?  Rebels?  Los Angels Breakers of San Diego?  Plus, I'm not Justus or EJ.  Someone much more powerful than Superego is here.


----------



## El Clasico (Oct 31, 2019)

Wrong city


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Yeah I hear you and was clowing,  son is a big liverpool fan and has trained with their youth academy before and has a bunch of kits from them.  Likely going back again this year for a couple weeks hopefully if the scheduling works out.


I hear you. We played “Chelsea” this year, didn’t see anything related to Chelsea other than 2 year old kits. My oldest has a lot of kits, my friends bring him kits from all the places they go for work travel - always tell them to bring back smaller club teams they see. I think my kid gets a bigger kick when someone from the city/town hits him up about where he got the kit.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 31, 2019)

Every weekend I see teams playing in Santa Ana wearing fake Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Puma and others.....affiliated?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Every weekend I see teams playing in Santa Ana wearing fake Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Puma and others.....affiliated?


Yeah been that way for ages, son referrals to those as the "swap meet" leagues.  Just about everything there are knocksoffs.

Brands are pretty big with the kids nowadays especially the limited release stuff with all the socal media promotions.  My kids have jobs and spends most of there salary on clothes & shoes but only certain higher end limited brands.  They track release events, spend many hours trying to get stuff, and have low key kind of clubs & group involved at some of the events.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Yeah been that way for ages, son referrals to those as the "swap meet" leagues.  Just about everything there are knocksoffs.
> 
> Brands are pretty big with the kids nowadays especially the limited release stuff with all the socal media promotions.  My kids have jobs and spends most of there salary on clothes & shoes but only certain higher end limited brands.  They track release events, spend many hours trying to get stuff, and have low key kind of clubs & group involved at some of the events.


Yeah but the reason they wear knockoff gear? The jersey isn’t important. They just want to all look the same as a team. Sporting $75-120 buck jerseys to play in is cuckoo.  My kid ‘s friends play in Sunday leagues and he joins them often. Usually a MX national team or Liga Mx team, etc. Yep, always knockoffs so they can lose the gear and it’s not a big deal. Some teams have started to print their gear with local sponsors. We all know $300 for kits is nonsense and ways for clubs to make money. I don’t knock whatever kids are wearing. A little different when they show up to school in the gear as kids will rip on one another - some kids can’t take the ribbing.. My kid use to order knockoffs of oddball clubs - he didn’t care it was off a little. End of the day whatever gets kids playing and enjoying themselves - as long as they aren’t being taken advantage of.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah but the reason they wear knockoff gear? The jersey isn’t important. They just want to all look the same as a team. Sporting $75-120 buck jerseys to play in is cuckoo.  My kid ‘s friends play in Sunday leagues and he joins them often. Usually a MX national team or Liga Mx team, etc. Yep, always knockoffs so they can lose the gear and it’s not a big deal. Some teams have started to print their gear with local sponsors. We all know $300 for kits is nonsense and ways for clubs to make money. I don’t knock whatever kids are wearing. A little different when they show up to school in the gear as kids will rip on one another - some kids can’t take the ribbing.. My kid use to order knockoffs of oddball clubs - he didn’t care it was off a little. End of the day whatever gets kids playing and enjoying themselves - as long as they aren’t being taken advantage of.


Big $$ in the gear business, crazy prices with some of those club kickback vendor deals.

Replica stuff is normally good quality at a lower price and some of the other brands & knockoffs are also. I'm more into quality vs brand and don't mind saving on replica or even 2nd's (blemishes) stuff before I go to knockoffs but I remember those working swap meet days when I might not have a cost alternative.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2019)

The $15 Real Madrid knockoff I got from China was great.  For 1 wear.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The $15 Real Madrid knockoff I got from China was great.  For 1 wear.


My kid has all the big club authentication and his number one worn jersey is a $20 Thai Leverkusen jersey


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2019)

Biggest thing I noticed with the knockoffs is that they don't breathe like the real thing  would.
Pretty sure they are 100% nylon and plastic
Adult indoor league I used to play in bought each team a Euro team jersey.  We were Inter-Milan.  After one wear, you couldn't wash the stink out of it.


----------



## newwavedave (Oct 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Biggest thing I noticed with the knockoffs is that they don't breathe like the real thing  would.
> Pretty sure they are 100% nylon and plastic
> Adult indoor league I used to play in bought each team a Euro team jersey.  We were Inter-Milan.  After one wear, you couldn't wash the stink out of it.


I tried to buy my wife's dad (from Guatemala) a knock off Maradona jersey for his 50th bday back in 97, the year we got married.  She took one look at that tag and said, "hell no, he would never forgive you for that."  I kept it and my wife found the real one that was 10x more


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 31, 2019)

my kid only wears knock off jersey, I go to downtown LA and you can get a kit of any team you like with socks, shorts , jersey and your own name and number for 22 bucks,


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2019)

Those downtown vendors should start selling kids so cal club kits.  $250 on soccer.com or $19.95 in LA.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Those downtown vendors should start selling kids so cal club kits.  $250 on soccer.com or $19.95 in LA.


I don't mind the characters & dispensaries next door but regular OC soccer mom's might not enjoy the ambiance








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## timbuck (Oct 31, 2019)

If club directors realized they could buy them in la for $20 and sell them to the parents for $60.  The $40 difference is probably more than they get back from Nike/soccer.com


----------



## jpeter (Oct 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If club directors realized they could buy them in la for $20 and sell them to the parents for $60.  The $40 difference is probably more than they get back from Nike/soccer.com


Well except not too many want to pedal non authentic or questionable  stuff,  Knockoffs, clones, stuff from China.

Althouth there are more legit places like nikys-sports.com that sell the real name brand stuff for much less than those kickback sites.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 31, 2019)

Its just the drive that sucks , there's always traffic on the 5, but all the women boutiques in OC , the owner or at least some of them buy merchandise in LA and pedal it for high dollar design crap.  Personally with a kid, that 80-100 dollar jersey from dicks or soccer.com is gonna stain the same as my cheapie and my kid is gonna outgrown it in the same amount of time , chose wisely


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

jpeter said:


> I don't mind the characters & dispensaries next door but regular OC soccer mom's might not enjoy the ambiance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, like the time I took my kid to play indoor soccer at the Anaheim Indoor and my wife was “never again”. Think the drunk dudes peeing in the corner by the fields and half the fields with no carpet might have been the deal breakers. Although she was down with the fruit vendor across the street in front of the Sports Complex.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 31, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Biggest thing I noticed with the knockoffs is that they don't breathe like the real thing  would.
> Pretty sure they are 100% nylon and plastic
> Adult indoor league I used to play in bought each team a Euro team jersey.  We were Inter-Milan.  After one wear, you couldn't wash the stink out of it.


Ones my kid was getting looked like legit Nike and Adidas gear - seemed like legit Shirts with slightly off logos or missing patches. Hell artists have knocked off own products for hundreds of years - just so they get paid. They figure if anyone is going to make extra money, it might as well be them.


----------



## sdklutz (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m wondering if the affiliate program being cut has anything to do with the mothership reducing liability when an affiliate has a legal issue?  Let’s say, a coach, club member or employee has a lawsuit against one of the affiliates for a just cause. Can the person with the case sue the mothership as well as the affiliate?  If so, I bet a lot of these professional affiliate programs will start disappearing.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 1, 2019)

sdklutz said:


> I’m wondering if the affiliate program being cut has anything to do with the mothership reducing liability when an affiliate has a legal issue?  Let’s say, a coach, club member or employee has a lawsuit against one of the affiliates for a just cause. Can the person with the case sue the mothership as well as the affiliate?  If so, I bet a lot of these professional affiliate programs will start disappearing.


No idea if that lawsuit would have merit, but I’m sure that someone filing a lawsuit would name anyone and everyone they could.  And hope that the deepest pockets pays up.  
Would this same logic apply to “affiliates” of youth clubs (Slammers, surf, etc)


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 1, 2019)

sdklutz said:


> I’m wondering if the affiliate program being cut has anything to do with the mothership reducing liability when an affiliate has a legal issue?  Let’s say, a coach, club member or employee has a lawsuit against one of the affiliates for a just cause. Can the person with the case sue the mothership as well as the affiliate?  If so, I bet a lot of these professional affiliate programs will start disappearing.


Motherships 100% always looking to mitigate any liability. Don’t know what the contract look like but I’m sure LAG covered their ass. That doesn’t mean they aren’t also trying to mitigate any bad press. Even if they are only affiliates, the pro club  is always going to try to avoid news leaks of things like: coaches sleeping with players parents, poor treatment of coaches, poor treatment of players, snake oil salesman rep and worse. Most Motherships get calls and emails from parents about stuff going on. So when they pull affiliations it is usually because they know affiliates are not good for their business/brand. Otherwise they would just keep using the affiliates to keep selling tickets and merch.


----------



## javiecua03 (Nov 2, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Just heard that LAGOC are becoming an affiliate of Liverpool FC.....not sure how that will work as the Liverpool group just pulled from Texas and left people hanging.


Can you tell us more about what happen in Texas ? Or how can I have get more info


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 2, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> Can you tell us more about what happen in Texas ? Or how can I have get more info











						Liverpool FC — Learn to play the Liverpool Way
					

The official Liverpool FC website. The only place to visit for all your LFC news, videos, history and match information. Full stats on LFC players, club products, official partners and lots more.




					soccerschools.liverpoolfc.com
				








						Liverpool FC — Become a Partner
					

The official Liverpool FC website. The only place to visit for all your LFC news, videos, history and match information. Full stats on LFC players, club products, official partners and lots more.




					soccerschools.liverpoolfc.com
				








						HOME
					

The official website of Liverpool FC International Academy Michigan. Boys & Girls ages 4-19 will learn to play soccer The Liverpool Way.  Central, Ann Arbor, Ferndale, Clarkston/North Oakland, Hartland, and Windsor, ON.




					www.lfcinternationalacademymi.com
				











						Soccerschools
					

The official Liverpool FC website.  The only place to visit for all your LFC news, videos, history and match information. Full stats on LFC players, club products, official partners and lots more.




					lfcinternationalacademyma.com
				











						Soccerschools
					

The official Liverpool FC website.  The only place to visit for all your LFC news, videos, history and match information. Full stats on LFC players, club products, official partners and lots more.




					www.lfcinternationalacademyct.com
				








						Home
					






					www.lfcinternationalacademynj.com
				








						Home
					






					www.lfcinternationalacademymd.com
				




The Texas Affilate found here:
LiverpoolAmerica.com redirects to a BVB Dortmund affiliate now. on to the new hustle.

interestingly the LinkedIn TX seemed to be the oldest of them all with all the coaches linked to that page. https://www.linkedin.com/company/liverpool-fc-america

In any case you can see generic marketing materials. Nothing big. You can google all the Liverpool FC and read all the other message boards. Just a jersey to sell. Could have easily swapped for Chelsea or any other Euro club pimping their name out


----------



## CoachMike (Nov 4, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Every weekend I see teams playing in Santa Ana wearing fake Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea, Real Madrid, Puma and others.....affiliated?


Theres a team around San Diego that wears a Liga MX shirt, complete with alcoholic sponsoring. Didn't think that was allowed!..


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2019)

CoachMike said:


> Theres a team around San Diego that wears a Liga MX shirt, complete with alcoholic sponsoring. Didn't think that was allowed!..


And now that marijuana is legal ...


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 4, 2019)

espola said:


> And now that marijuana is legal ...


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5586


I bet this team is Undefeated......Smoking all the competition!@!


----------



## espola (Nov 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5586


Don't get me started on Herbalife Nutrition.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 4, 2019)

espola said:


> And now that marijuana is legal ...


Still Taboo. Know a few companies who wanted to do big sponsorships and have been denied. Even been denied sponsoring small local youth clubs. Only place I saw that has accepted the ads are in Las Vegas - even then it was big enough to hit most media outlets


----------



## jpeter (Nov 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5586


Indoor only, Straight from East LA.  Overpriced like most clubs but they do have some LA Kings like swag.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 4, 2019)

mirage said:


> I know first hand, by directly talking to couple of coaches that were involved in working with LAG and LAGOC, that they did a lot the last couple of years but this past year, not so much - best I can tell.
> 
> LAGOC just sent out an announcement to have Club Awards Night on 11/4 with a teaser "And Exciting News for 2020" so maybe something gets announced then.
> 
> For us, we don't care because our last kid is a senior in HS and this is THE LAST SEASON for youth soccer for us.  After nearly 15 years of club soccer between two kids, our eye brows don't get raised very often any more so whatever the branding change is, or isn't, it will all workout in the end.  Worse case scenario is that you have to find anther club...


How is the awards ceremony going? Shiny new toy with some promising improvements coming or just a new branding same toy?


----------



## MerseysideOC (Nov 4, 2019)

mirage said:


> I know first hand, by directly talking to couple of coaches that were involved in working with LAG and LAGOC, that they did a lot the last couple of years but this past year, not so much - best I can tell.
> 
> LAGOC just sent out an announcement to have Club Awards Night on 11/4 with a teaser "And Exciting News for 2020" so maybe something gets announced then.
> 
> For us, we don't care because our last kid is a senior in HS and this is THE LAST SEASON for youth soccer for us.  After nearly 15 years of club soccer between two kids, our eye brows don't get raised very often any more so whatever the branding change is, or isn't, it will all workout in the end.  Worse case scenario is that you have to find anther club...


Just saw the Liverpool FC "partnership" was confirmed earlier tonight. Our daughter is in the PCA program and this has been the item of discussion for over a month.


----------



## onewaynerooney (Nov 4, 2019)

Liverpool FC - International Academy SoCal

It’s a mouthful...


----------



## forksnbolts (Nov 5, 2019)

So... another set of $300 uniforms and a new name?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

Uniforms, website design, parents t-shirts, car stickers, ez-ups, backpacks.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 5, 2019)

I heard they were told that they will apply for USSDA and at the same time told that LFC international academy will support their development and visit training sessions as they do world wide with the other LFC academy's. Doesn't that alone put a nail in the coffin with trying the be USSDA? Will US Soccer really allow Liverpool coaches come to the USA and coach a DA club the Liverpool way? Maybe if they have an A license


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't get me started on Herbalife Nutrition.


I'm not one to judge, but I had a former friend that was over weight.  Anyway, I lost contact for a few years.  I just ran into him and he was selling Herbalife and starting preaching this stuff to me hard core.  I will admit he lost a ton of weight.  However, he lost so much he looked unhealthy and was acting like he was on speed too.  I asked what he eats now he said, "Herbalife Shakes and these bars."  He then tried to get me to his sales meeting.  I told him to get lost....lol!  His wife just left him and his ex told my wife the dude joined a cult or something.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm not one to judge, but I had a former friend that was over weight.  Anyway, I lost contact for a few years.  I just ran into him and he was selling Herbalife and starting preaching this stuff to me hard core.  I will admit he lost a ton of weight.  However, he lost so much he looked unhealthy and was acting like he was on speed too.  I asked what he eats now he said, "Herbalife Shakes and these bars."  He then tried to get me to his sales meeting.  I told him to get lost....lol!  His wife just left him and his ex told my wife the dude joined a cult or something.


The debate about the health benefits is irrelevant.  It's a pyramid scheme.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 5, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I'm not one to judge, but I had a former friend that was over weight.  Anyway, I lost contact for a few years.  I just ran into him and he was selling Herbalife and starting preaching this stuff to me hard core.  I will admit he lost a ton of weight.  However, he lost so much he looked unhealthy and was acting like he was on speed too.  I asked what he eats now he said, "Herbalife Shakes and these bars."  He then tried to get me to his sales meeting.  I told him to get lost....lol!  His wife just left him and his ex told my wife the dude joined a cult or something.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> The debate about the health benefits is irrelevant.  It's a pyramid scheme.


----------



## captdf (Nov 5, 2019)

*DA*: The announcement was pretty vague but they did say LFC (or perhaps LFCIA) would support their application to become DA.  There was no mention about actually having coaches come over from Liverpool.  They did say all the LAGOC coaches would be trained over the next three months on LFCIA curriculum.

*Uniforms*: Depending on the age of your kid, if you are a returning player and commit to coming back by Dec. 31 (youngers) or Mar. 15 (olders) the club will purchase your uniforms.  Query whether this includes all the related gear like backpacks, jackets, etc.

*Effective date*: Feb. 2020 (youngers) and May 2020 (olders), so basically after State/National Cup.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

Is that an Herbalife graph or a youth club soccer graph?  President, DOC, Director of older. Director of younger.  Director of boys. Director of girls. Academy director.  Goalies trainer. College recruiting director. Coach


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

captdf said:


> *DA*: The announcement was pretty vague but they did say LFC (or perhaps LFCIA) would support their application to become DA.  There was no mention about actually having coaches come over from Liverpool.  They did say all the LAGOC coaches would be trained over the next three months on LFCIA curriculum.
> 
> *Uniforms*: Depending on the age of your kid, if you are a returning player and commit to coming back by Dec. 31 (youngers) or Mar. 15 (olders) the club will purchase your uniforms.  Query whether this includes all the related gear like backpacks, jackets, etc.
> 
> ...


Uniforms will be included for returning players.  But your club dues will increase by $200 and your fundraiser commitment will increase by $300.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 5, 2019)

Inc


timbuck said:


> Uniforms will be included for returning players.  But your club dues will increase by $200 and your fundraiser commitment will increase by $300.


As long as you commit by December 31st months before state cup


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 5, 2019)

Kudos to Woodcock who is trying to adapt in soccer market and quite successfully. 
Just can't believe parents still being sold on all this BS.


----------



## outside! (Nov 5, 2019)

But on the plus side, some LFC coaches get to boondoggle to SoCal at the parent's expense.


----------



## captdf (Nov 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Uniforms will be included for returning players.  But your club dues will increase by $200 and your fundraiser commitment will increase by $300.


LOL


outside! said:


> But on the plus side, some LFC coaches get to boondoggle to SoCal at the parent's expense.


And surely Tim gets a boondoggle to go back to England.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

The LA Galaxy thing was really cool for them.  For young soccer players in So Cal -  The Galaxy is THE TEAM.  (At least it was a few years ago).  How cool to wear your club uniform around town and look the same as your favorite local pro?
Liverpool is a big name in Europe and they have a big Euro following.  But for the average soccer family in the US (who only watches youth soccer does not know what Champions League, UEFA or FIFA means) I don't see this brand sticking.


----------



## captdf (Nov 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> The LA Galaxy thing was really cool for them.  For young soccer players in So Cal -  The Galaxy is THE TEAM.  (At least it was a few years ago).  How cool to wear your club uniform around town and look the same as your favorite local pro?
> Liverpool is a big name in Europe and they have a big Euro following.  But for the average soccer family in the US (who only watches youth soccer does not know what Champions League, UEFA or FIFA means) I don't see this brand sticking.


To the extent the branding matters I think Liverpool is as strong as any.  I was at the announcement and the crowd (mostly the older boys, say 2009s and older) seemed super excited.  At my kid's school when they have sports day or spirit day or whatever, most of the soccer jerseys the kids wear are from European teams (Liverpool, Barca, Man City, etc.).


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Is that an Herbalife graph or a youth club soccer graph?  President, DOC, Director of older. Director of younger.  Director of boys. Director of girls. Academy director.  Goalies trainer. College recruiting director. Coach


Same


captdf said:


> *DA*: The announcement was pretty vague but they did say LFC (or perhaps LFCIA) would support their application to become DA.  There was no mention about actually having coaches come over from Liverpool.  They did say all the LAGOC coaches would be trained over the next three months on LFCIA curriculum.
> 
> *Uniforms*: Depending on the age of your kid, if you are a returning player and commit to coming back by Dec. 31 (youngers) or Mar. 15 (olders) the club will purchase your uniforms.  Query whether this includes all the related gear like backpacks, jackets, etc.
> 
> ...


Since England and the Netherlands are making all of our soccer decisions in American youth soccer, I can actually see OC Liverpool DA in the near future. Plus, the coaches will get re-trained with the Liverpool philosophy.  It only takes 3 months too  LA Galaxy is MLS anyways and they don't know squat about soccer. Premier league training is way better and all the coaches have been rebranded too


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 5, 2019)

Does this mean all the OC Liverpool teams will finish second every season?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 5, 2019)

If I'm a dad with a boy U12 (sorry, this sucks for the girls), I like this change over Los Angeles Galaxy of Orange County.  I don't watch much MLS.  If I do watch soccer, it's MNT, WNT or Men's Euro Leagues or my dd game.  I would never watch Euro Hoops, only NBA and college.  I tried watching MLS but I see these retired EPL dudes come over here and kill it and I don't have time to watch weak sports.  Go Liverpool.  It's like the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim going to England to teach the young lads our sport.  Maybe we can find the next Mike Trout or Mickey Rivers over in England?  Send our coaches and charge $5k to see if you can make it to the big leagues or maybe get a college scholarship in the states?  Just a thought I had today.......


----------



## timbuck (Nov 5, 2019)

If you pay your club dues using the Official Liverpool Mastercard, you get an autographed picture of Mo Salah's cleats.








						Apply Liverpool FC Cashback Credit Card
					

Enjoy up to RM600 cashback per year with the Standard Chartered Liverpool FC Cashback credit card.




					www.sc.com


----------



## mirage (Nov 5, 2019)

Our youngest plays for LAGOC and he was working so we didn't go.

Even if he wasn't working, its our last year so we would not have gone or care much, since it has no impact on us.

Since LFC (our older son's favorite team) is owned by Fenway Group from Boston, its American and USSFDA probably welcome any LFCIA US teams with the right credentials to the ever diluting DA, especially since there are two tiers.

All this talk about going back and forth to UK seem bit silly since many of the European clubs train in US during early summer months.  I'm sure there will be some trips but Wookcock's coaches are heavily loaded with expats from UK anyway so they need to go back to keep their visas valid.

At the end of the day, its just he same coaches and club with new wrapping and a bow.  

All I can say is good for them.  And its a good thing our younger kid is done because he's a Man U fan and wouldn't be caught dead wearing LFC jersey!  Our older son would be laughing his a$$ off seeing his brother in it, if he was coming back next year....


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Nov 5, 2019)

Any additional rumors regarding LA Galaxy SD and if they are merging or rebranding?  I can't believe they have been able to keep it quiet, but maybe I don't run in the right circles.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 5, 2019)

Man City Carslbad coming soon.  

Need to keep up with the Jones & Liverpool and spend the oil blood $$$.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 5, 2019)

WatchthemPlay said:


> Any additional rumors regarding LA Galaxy SD and if they are merging or rebranding?  I can't believe they have been able to keep it quiet, but maybe I don't run in the right circles.


That place has social media snitches.  No way word gets out.....


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 5, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Man City Carslbad coming soon.
> 
> Need to keep up with the Jones & Liverpool and spend the oil blood $$$.


Missing Oceanside in May


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 5, 2019)

If they are smart, they avoid the rebranding under another club name entirly!


----------



## javiecua03 (Nov 5, 2019)

i was there for my b2011, a good handful of parents walked out even us. When they made the announcement, not a lot parents were happy you heard the kids mostly the older ones cheer. A good hand full walked out included us.
My 8yr didn’t cheer which was good since am I Man U fan lol. On the serious note  We won’t be coming back next year for sure  there has been no development from my point of view from this age group. I seen other b2011 teams grow more in that aspect.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

jpeter said:


>


President in red sitting in "God Father Chair." The two folks next to the Prez is the Doc for Girls and Doc for Boys.  Dude walking around is the "Training Director" and he's making sure all the Parents in the circle BUY into the new soccer philosophy program.  "Don't you dare look at other clubs" "You can't leave the group mid season either."  "If you leave the fold, I will make sure you will be labeled a club hopper and if you dare complain online you will be blacklisted to all scouts and coaches" "honor your commitment" "Free uniforms if you sign up by Dec 31st"
Advice for all parents.  Don't drink the grape Kool aide  and for goodness sakes, stay away from Jimmy Joneses Island.....


----------



## FootballParent (Nov 6, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> i was there for my b2011, a good handful of parents walked out even us. When they made the announcement, not a lot parents were happy you heard the kids mostly the older ones cheer. A good hand full walked out included us.
> My 8yr didn’t cheer which was good since am I Man U fan lol. On the serious note  We won’t be coming back next year for sure  there has been no development from my point of view from this age group. I seen other b2011 teams grow more in that aspect.


Why walked out when they announced it is Liverpool? I am curious if you are expecting something else?


----------



## javiecua03 (Nov 6, 2019)

FootballParent said:


> Why walked out when they announced it is Liverpool? I am curious if you are expecting something else?


 I already knew that before hand, we walked out because we had to get to work that why. Since we don’t live in the area we had to leave.


----------



## Speed (Nov 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> View attachment 5592
> 
> If I'm a dad with a boy U12 (sorry, this sucks for the girls), I like this change over Los Angeles Galaxy of Orange County.  I don't watch much MLS.  If I do watch soccer, it's MNT, WNT or Men's Euro Leagues or my dd game.  I would never watch Euro Hoops, only NBA and college.  I tried watching MLS but I see these retired EPL dudes come over here and kill it and I don't have time to watch weak sports.  Go Liverpool.  It's like the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim going to England to teach the young lads our sport.  Maybe we can find the next Mike Trout or Mickey Rivers over in England?  Send our coaches and charge $5k to see if you can make it to the big leagues or maybe get a college scholarship in the states?  Just a thought I had today.......


Why do you say it sucks for the girls?


----------



## captdf (Nov 6, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> i was there for my b2011, a good handful of parents walked out even us. When they made the announcement, not a lot parents were happy you heard the kids mostly the older ones cheer. A good hand full walked out included us.


Any sense of why the other parents walked out?  The parents on my kid's team were mostly ambivalent about the announcement and mostly concerned about a price increase without any additional benefit.


----------



## javiecua03 (Nov 6, 2019)

captdf said:


> Any sense of why the other parents walked out?  The parents on my kid's team were mostly ambivalent about the announcement and mostly concerned about a price increase without any additional benefit.


To be honest I think because of the change to this new program Liverpool fc taken by surprise some had a look on their faces like wow (like beget I’ve way) . A lot of the parents where talking about why not just inform them beginning of the season why wait will now. Which is understandable. Yeah that was one reason to, I over heard group parents discus about pricing.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Uniforms will be included for returning players.  But your club dues will increase by $200 and your fundraiser commitment will increase by $300.


Bingo. Dues are going up and they lock kids in. The club will push all coaches to lock up teams and players...or else. People mentioning DA, or club pushing DA, is far fetched. The club didn’t support anything to do with MLS other than selling merch and tickets. If you listen to admin speak they trash MLS and “American” Soccer. So now they want DA? Only reason they would want DA is to sell parents. They also don’t support ODP or other circuits outside SCDSL. They only want coaches locked in to selling whatever they are selling - even though they could use those outside resources to bring more kids. Just their mentality. The mentality is they know more about soccer development than anyone else and don’t even bother seeing what other successful clubs are doing. The truth is they aren’t worried about succeeding at a high level. You can trash the system but then you sound like big hypocrites when you want to be included in structures like DA. They won’t follow all the guidelines set forth by USSF - if they do it will be a superficial implementation. Hilarious some people actually believe Liverpool FC is sending their actual academy coaches over here.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Bingo. Dues are going up and they lock kids in. The club will push all coaches to lock up teams and players...or else. People mentioning DA, or club pushing DA, is far fetched. The club didn’t support anything to do with MLS other than selling merch and tickets. If you listen to admin speak they trash MLS and “American” Soccer. So now they want DA? Only reason they would want DA is to sell parents. They also don’t support ODP or other circuits outside SCDSL. They only want coaches locked in to selling whatever they are selling - even though they could use those outside resources to bring more kids. Just their mentality. The mentality is they know more about soccer development than anyone else and don’t even bother seeing what other successful clubs are doing. The truth is they aren’t worried about succeeding at a high level. You can trash the system but then you sound like big hypocrites when you want to be included in structures like DA. They won’t follow all the guidelines set forth by USSF - if they do it will be a superficial implementation. Hilarious some people actually believe Liverpool FC is sending their actual academy coaches over here.


My friend was there with his u10 son.  He was very happy with the news and said all they got from Galaxy was merchandise and deals on tickets to the MLS games.  Some people feel DA is not all that I guess.  I heard the Liverpool coaches have already been in the states for the last three months training and teaching the old LA Galaxy of Orange County Coaches the Liverpool way. He said most folks are stoked and can't wait to meet the coaches someday.  His kid is a GK and is really good.  He said they have direct access now to the actual Liverpool Club in England if little junior is all that.  That is way better access than discount MLS tickets and discounted LA Galaxy gear.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> My friend was there with his u10 son.  He was very happy with the news and said all they got from Galaxy was merchandise and deals on tickets to the MLS games.  Some people feel DA is not all that I guess.  I heard the Liverpool coaches have already been in the states for the last three months training and teaching the old LA Galaxy of Orange County Coaches the Liverpool way. He said most folks are stoked and can't wait to meet the coaches someday.  His kid is a GK and is really good.  He said they have direct access now to the actual Liverpool Club in England if little junior is all that.  That is way better access than discount MLS tickets and discounted LA Galaxy gear.
> 
> View attachment 5596


Does little junior have a British passport or heritage? Because being good is not the only requirement


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 6, 2019)

If you’re friend is buying any of that, I have a Realestate investment opportunity in the Everglades I’d love to talk to him or her about!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Does little junior have a British passport or heritage? Because being good is not the only requirement


The kid has a dream to play on the USA Men's National Team too.  He's only 10.  Let him dream a little.  Liverpool is right there to watch now so if he is really, really good, he will have advantage over the non Liverpool players.  Plus they have high tech video that goes back to England.  I say he's in a great spot to be coached and trained by the worlds best.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> The kid has a dream to play on the USA Men's National Team too.  He's only 10.  Let him dream a little.  Liverpool is right there to watch now so if he is really, really good, he will have advantage over the non Liverpool players.  Plus they have high tech video that goes back to England.  I say he's in a great spot to be coached and trained by the worlds best.


Nothing wrong with dreaming I guess


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 7, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Nothing wrong with dreaming I guess


When your 10 year old tells you they want to be on the National Team all you can really say is, "Anything is possible in this great country of ours if you dream and work hard at your dream."  I remember when my little one had that dream too.  It makes it Real when a Real English Coach, with a Real English Accent tells her that the National Scouts have been asking about her and why she's not at the training centers being scouted by the YNT coaches.  .5% chance, but when English Coach says its possible, then that dream sounds Real to a 10 year old and a dad who had some good friends from his youth who played for the USA in Volleyball, Water Polo, Tennis and Surfing.  One friend of mine was the #1 pick in June MLB draft.  A basketball teammate of mine from HS told me he was going to be an attorney and go to Cal.  I told him I was going to play basketball at UCLA.  He laughed at me. Anyway, he was on Obama's short list for the US Supreme Court.


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> The kid has a dream to play on the USA Men's National Team too.  He's only 10.  Let him dream a little.  Liverpool is right there to watch now so if he is really, really good, he will have advantage over the non Liverpool players.  Plus they have high tech video that goes back to England.  I say he's in a great spot to be coached and trained by the worlds best.


I thought you were over believing all that?  What happened?  It's great to encourage your 10 year old to shoot for the stars but as parents, we should be cautious about mythical tales that have been repeated many times with various accents.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 7, 2019)

Emma said:


> I thought you were over believing all that?  What happened?  It's great to encourage your 10 year old to shoot for the stars but as parents, we should be cautious about mythical tales that have been repeated many times with various accents.


I still believe Emma.  However, politics and pay to play rule the soccer jungle bro


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 7, 2019)

Educating yourself is an important value to pass along to your young athlete's.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 7, 2019)

I understand announcement was made to membership. Why is it not public yet?


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Nov 7, 2019)

https://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/alliance


----------



## jpeter (Nov 7, 2019)

SoCal GK mom said:


> https://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/alliance


Oh so basically...


----------



## marioz (Nov 7, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I understand announcement was made to membership. Why is it not public yet?


https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/announcements/372101-lfc-international-academy-to-launch-in-southern-california  .  Maybe not public from the affiliate clubs, but looks like yes from LA galaxy HQ, and then now Liverpool.


----------



## Speed (Nov 7, 2019)

What is the fundraising requirement now $400??


----------



## timbuck (Nov 7, 2019)

Speed said:


> What is the fundraising requirement now $400??


No.  Its only £ 312 GBP.,  All payments will need to be made in sterling on a go forward basis.  And fields will only be measured in metres.


----------



## Carlsbad10 (Nov 7, 2019)

WatchthemPlay said:


> Any additional rumors regarding LA Galaxy SD and if they are merging or rebranding?  I can't believe they have been able to keep it quiet, but maybe I don't run in the right circles.


I heard the new LAGSD name is “Coastal United” in teal. Rumor or truth?


----------



## watfly (Nov 7, 2019)

Carlsbad10 said:


> I heard the new LAGSD name is “Coastal United” in teal. Rumor or truth?


Name isn't bad, but teal?


----------



## maestroFRSM (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone familiar with how competitive the other US Liverpool affiliates are?  For instance, Liverpool IA Norcal - anyone know anything about their reputation?  I realize it's mostly branding, etc, but if they're all pretty good, then maybe there's significant value in teaching "the Liverpool way".  My guess is probably just a mixed bag of results, and dependent on local coaches...


----------



## Far Post (Nov 7, 2019)

Any news on what is going to happen to LAGSB?  They posted tryout info will be coming soon for next year.   https://lagalaxysouthbay.com/tryout/


----------



## differential (Nov 7, 2019)

That is so strange. Why post tryouts? Maybe it is a mistake?


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 8, 2019)

Far Post said:


> Any news on what is going to happen to LAGSB?  They posted tryout info will be coming soon for next year.   https://lagalaxysouthbay.com/tryout/


From what was said, it won't be beach but it is someone you know.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 8, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> From what was said, it won't be beach but it is someone you know.


Strange, from what was said it points to beach. I guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## outside! (Nov 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> No.  Its only £ 312 GBP.,  All payments will need to be made in sterling on a go forward basis.  And fields will only be measured in metres.


As much as I prefer the metric system, the soccer pitch is still measured in yards. The 6 yard box is not called the 5.4864 meter box.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 8, 2019)

differential said:


> That is so strange. Why post tryouts? Maybe it is a mistake?


Gotta keep the lights on until you turn them off


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 8, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Strange, from what was said it points to beach. I guess we'll find out next week.


BSB


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 8, 2019)

Maybe some teams go to Beach and some to Steel United?   As was said, only time will tell.


----------



## outside! (Nov 8, 2019)

SoCal GK mom said:


> https://www.lagalaxy.com/academy/alliance


To me it makes LA Galaxy look like they don't really have any idea what they are doing.


----------



## differential (Nov 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe some teams go to Beach and some to Steel United?   As was said, only time will tell.


It sounds as if there is no "one" plan.. Some teams are going off on their own and others are sitting with no information at all.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 8, 2019)

outside! said:


> To me it makes LA Galaxy look like they don't really have any idea what they are doing.


Actually-  It looks to me like the LA Galaxy MLS team does have a plan. That plan is to get out of the business of Youth Soccer and to work on their professional team and academy.
Why put the effort towards youth leagues when you should be focusing on the pro side of things?
Why alienate some fans who might have had a bad experience playing with or against a LA Galaxy Youth affiliate team?
Why alienate some coaches who aren't part of the "LA Galaxy Youth Franchise" family.

If they were smart, they'd be reaching out to all clubs across So Cal and offering up programs to grow their brand and to give all players and coaches a taste of what a professional soccer organization is like.  They can run camps and clinics all the time.  And now there isn't the "threat" to competing youth clubs that the Galaxy affiliates will be trying to gobble up teams/players/coaches.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 8, 2019)

differential said:


> It sounds as if there is no "one" plan.. Some teams are going off on their own and others are sitting with no information at all.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 8, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> BSB


BSB?


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 8, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> BSB?


Beach South Bay?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 8, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> BSB


Back Street Boys


----------



## MamaBear5 (Nov 8, 2019)

I think it does depend on the team. I was waiting for my son's game to warm-up a few weeks ago and the '04 DPL LAGSB team manager was having a parent meeting. He was discussing the option for his team - nothing had been decided yet. He did mention that the '05 DPL team was moving en masse to FRAM.

Again I was eavesdropping a few weeks ago so things may have changed -my ears were fine tuned because we are looking to move our daughter after high school season and was curious about what was happening with the galaxy teams.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Actually-  It looks to me like the LA Galaxy MLS team does have a plan. That plan is to get out of the business of Youth Soccer and to work on their professional team and academy.
> Why put the effort towards youth leagues when you should be focusing on the pro side of things?
> Why alienate some fans who might have had a bad experience playing with or against a LA Galaxy Youth affiliate team?
> Why alienate some coaches who aren't part of the "LA Galaxy Youth Franchise" family.
> ...


That's fine if Galaxy wants to get out of the business of youth soccer...but it's not like they were sinking that much of their resources into the alliances in the first place.  Remember, it was the alliance clubs who were paying Galaxy for the name.  

I highly doubt that LA Galaxy will be reaching out and making any impact with So Cal area clubs.  They'll just continue to offer their expensive camps and that's about it.


----------



## espola (Nov 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> That's fine if Galaxy wants to get out of the business of youth soccer...but it's not like they were sinking that much of their resources into the alliances in the first place.  Remember, it was the alliance clubs who were paying Galaxy for the name.
> 
> I highly doubt that LA Galaxy will be reaching out and making any impact with So Cal area clubs.  They'll just continue to offer their expensive camps and that's about it.


How much did they pay?  What did they get for it?


----------



## outside! (Nov 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Actually-  It looks to me like the LA Galaxy MLS team does have a plan. That plan is to get out of the business of Youth Soccer and to work on their professional team and academy.
> Why put the effort towards youth leagues when you should be focusing on the pro side of things?
> Why alienate some fans who might have had a bad experience playing with or against a LA Galaxy Youth affiliate team?
> Why alienate some coaches who aren't part of the "LA Galaxy Youth Franchise" family.
> ...


If that was the case, they should have just done that from the beginning. Instead they look indecisive. To sum up the thought train, Hmmm, let's try this and not put much effort into it, oh wait, even not much effort is too much effort, never mind.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Back Street Boys


And, this situation is like, “I want it that way” sung by them.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> If they were smart, they'd be reaching out to all clubs across So Cal and offering up programs to grow their brand and to give all players and coaches a taste of what a professional soccer organization is like.


Lol. Most poorly run youth soccer clubs are better run than the LA Galaxy. Just because they are on TV doesn't make them any better organized. They just have a bigger budget to cover up the mess.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 8, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> And, this situation is like, “I want it that way” sung by them.


Quit Playing Games With My Heart


----------



## jpeter (Nov 8, 2019)

outside! said:


> If that was the case, they should have just done that from the beginning. Instead they look indecisive. To sum up the thought train, Hmmm, let's try this and not put much effort into it, oh wait, even not much effort is too much effort, never mind.


Too bad for them they didn't affiliate with Pat's after TS the South Bay directors combo team won a boys DA champion.  After the mergers & affliation he left and they never seemed to be as organized meanwhile LAFC is thriving.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 8, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Lol. Most poorly run youth soccer clubs are better run than the LA Galaxy. Just because they are on TV doesn't make them any better organized. They just have a bigger budget to cover up the mess.


I dont have personal experience with LA Galaxy OC, but the people that I've talked with (parents and coaches) said it was the most well run club they've been a part of.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 8, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I dont have personal experience with LA Galaxy OC, but the people that I've talked with (parents and coaches) said it was the most well run club they've been a part of.


I’m referring to the LA Galaxy


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> They'll just continue to offer their expensive camps and that's about it.


But haven't you heard, you can get ID'd at those camps?  Maybe even make the Academy team.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 8, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> But haven't you heard, you can get ID'd at those camps?  Maybe even make the Academy team.


Hmmm.


----------



## Speed (Nov 9, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I dont have personal experience with LA Galaxy OC, but the people that I've talked with (parents and coaches) said it was the most well run club they've been a part of.


yes, we are a family that were there 2 years and I do agree with this. Very organize trainings, field allocations, practices rarely canceled. We were sad to go


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 11, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I dont have personal experience with LA Galaxy OC, but the people that I've talked with (parents and coaches) said it was the most well run club they've been a part of.


What coaches? Parents I understand as they are isolated from the business side. The club is “well run” if you are looking from the vantage point of an admin or a coach in the friendship circle of the admins. It is a conform, buy in to our business methods (all about selling) or it will be a bad time for you as a coach - coaching trails well behind keeping the cash flow (kids signed) on the priority list.Their is a reason theyve changed club names multiple times


----------



## timbuck (Nov 11, 2019)

Coaches from a standpoint of:
-good resources
-good fields 
- they pay us on time 
- things are organized
- we get a good draw at tryouts.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 11, 2019)

So the latest from the rumor mill, Strikers FC south bay will now be beach FC along with 15 galaxy south bay teams. My guess is its the top 2008-2012 boys and girls galaxy teams along with the galaxy dpl girls teams to keep competing in the dpl league while galaxy is still keeping their DA teams. Pros- beach is going to be a lot more competitive. Cons - field space has got to be an issue.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 12, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> So the latest from the rumor mill, Strikers FC south bay will now be beach FC along with 15 galaxy south bay teams. My guess is its the top 2008-2012 boys and girls galaxy teams along with the galaxy dpl girls teams to keep competing in the dpl league while galaxy is still keeping their DA teams. Pros- beach is going to be a lot more competitive. Cons - field space has got to be an issue.


Good for Beach South Bay (BSB) if rumor mill is true.  This club is on fire!  My dd showed me BSB Instagram marketing their four recent U17 YNT picks. Some serious development going on in the South Bay.  I do have a question.  If one of those players makes the National Team, who gets the bonus/reward money from FIFA for developing the players if some of the players played for 3 or more clubs?  Or is it whoever has them at 18?


----------



## SC310 (Nov 12, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> So the latest from the rumor mill, Strikers FC south bay will now be beach FC along with 15 galaxy south bay teams. My guess is its the top 2008-2012 boys and girls galaxy teams along with the galaxy dpl girls teams to keep competing in the dpl league while galaxy is still keeping their DA teams. Pros- beach is going to be a lot more competitive. Cons - field space has got to be an issue.


Confirmed. Strikers SB moving to Beach.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Nov 12, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I do have a question.  If one of those players makes the National Team, who gets the bonus/reward money from FIFA for developing the players if some of the players played for 3 or more clubs?


Nobody.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 12, 2019)

Anyone else think it’s strange that they are advertising a thanskgiving camp as La Galaxy OC?


----------



## Soccer1234 (Nov 12, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> So the latest from the rumor mill, Strikers FC south bay will now be beach FC along with 15 galaxy south bay teams. My guess is its the top 2008-2012 boys and girls galaxy teams along with the galaxy dpl girls teams to keep competing in the dpl league while galaxy is still keeping their DA teams. Pros- beach is going to be a lot more competitive. Cons - field space has got to be an issue.


Field space will be a huge issue. Beach already has 6-8 teams on a field. Only benefit I see from Beach taking over Strikers SB is field space and Stirkers themselves will be the first to admit that they don’t have enough for their teams even. Not sure this quantity will improve Beach FCs quality. They have a top girls DA but everything else suffers at the expense. This addition will just funnel more money to the quality girls program.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 12, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Field space will be a huge issue. Beach already has 6-8 teams on a field. Only benefit I see from Beach taking over Strikers SB is field space and Stirkers themselves will be the first to admit that they don’t have enough for their teams even. Not sure this quantity will improve Beach FCs quality. They have a top girls DA but everything else suffers at the expense. This addition will just funnel more money to the quality girls program.


ESS will not share field space with BSB. Despite becoming part of BSB will not usher teams into El Segundo field space. That’s part of the deal.


----------



## differential (Nov 12, 2019)

So less field space? Nobody at the El Segundo fields?


----------



## S00CER1 (Nov 12, 2019)

So.....Strikers SB joins Beach SB, Galaxy presumably joins Beach SB. Slammers SB folds.  Seems like a lot of consolidation happening in the SouthBay. 
Any idea what’s going to happen with the Galaxy DA and DPL teams?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 12, 2019)

S00CER1 said:


> So.....Strikers SB joins Beach SB, Galaxy presumably joins Beach SB. Slammers SB folds.  Seems like a lot of consolidation happening in the SouthBay.
> Any idea what’s going to happen with the Galaxy DA and DPL teams?


DA Is separate from LAGSB. Two entities.


----------



## S00CER1 (Nov 12, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> DA Is separate from LAGSB. Two entities.


Got it. Seems odd that DPL was sold as ‘DA lite’ but now LAGSB won’t have a DPL team but Beach presumably has 2 DPL teams.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 12, 2019)

S00CER1 said:


> Got it. Seems odd that DPL was sold as ‘DA lite’ but now LAGSB won’t have a DPL team but Beach presumably has 2 DPL teams.


I really hope DPL goes away soon and local leagues will have “real” flight 1,2,3 again. 
How do we put the toothpaste back in the tube?


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 12, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> ESS will not share field space with BSB. Despite becoming part of BSB will not usher teams into El Segundo field space. That’s part of the deal.


Not sure how concrete that is. I'm sure if there is space available, they will make it available. I'd say it's more likely there wouldn't be any space to share.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 12, 2019)

I


MSK357 said:


> Not sure how concrete that is. I'm sure if there is space available, they will make it available. I'd say it's more likely there wouldn't be any space to share.


  I believe what Lastman is saying is that the ES based teams will maintain the ES field space but likely not share it with other BSB teams (don’t really need to).  Would seem that BSB would also aquire a lot of the fields that LAGSB was previously using so less likely to need much additional space unless another group tries to come in.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 12, 2019)

Soccer1234 said:


> Field space will be a huge issue. Beach already has 6-8 teams on a field. Only benefit I see from Beach taking over Strikers SB is field space and Stirkers themselves will be the first to admit that they don’t have enough for their teams even. Not sure this quantity will improve Beach FCs quality. They have a top girls DA but everything else suffers at the expense. This addition will just funnel more money to the quality girls program.


The DA teams won't be fighting for space so it won't really affect them. As far as quantity, I think it will improve quality, just not on the lower flight level teams. Without galaxy, strikers, and slammers in the southbay, beach fc has a monopoly  of the area now as far as a well known club with DA/ecnl teams. Where else will the unicorns go?


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 12, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I
> 
> I believe what Lastman is saying is that the ES based teams will maintain the ES field space but likely not share it with other BSB teams (don’t really need to).  Would seem that BSB would also aquire a lot of the fields that LAGSB was previously using so less likely to need much additional space unless another group tries to come in.


Understood that the ES based teams would still be using the ES fields, but to say they would not share fields because it's not part of the contract doesnt make sense. If by chance a field is available, no reason not to use it. Beach already trains out in that area anyway like mira costa HS and aviation field. Another bit of rumor is Galaxy sb wouldn't be bringing their fields with them. But I think that's only partially true.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 12, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Understood that the ES based teams would still be using the ES fields, but to say they would not share fields because it's not part of the contract doesnt make sense. If by chance a field is available, no reason not to use it. Beach already trains out in that area anyway like mira costa HS and aviation field. Another bit of rumor is Galaxy sb wouldn't be bringing their fields with them. But I think that's only partially true.


I didn’t say anything about a contract....haven’t seen one nor do I know about one.  I just know how the ES community works nor do I disagree with what your saying.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 12, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I didn’t say anything about a contract....haven’t seen one nor do I know about one.  I just know how the ES community works nor do I disagree with what your saying.


And I never said you said anything about a contract lol. LASTMAN said deal, and i substituted that with contract referring to what he was saying. I'd say that's interchangeable but whatever. Either way it wouldn't make sense. If there's space available, they'll make it available for bsb. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2019)

S00CER1 said:


> Got it. Seems odd that DPL was sold as ‘DA lite’ but now LAGSB won’t have a DPL team but Beach presumably has 2 DPL teams.


I do not think they will have two teams.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> Not sure how concrete that is. I'm sure if there is space available, they will make it available. I'd say it's more likely there wouldn't be any space to share.


A few years ago LAGSB had access to the fields at ESHS and ESMS in conjunction to ESS. That changed and over a period of time LAGSB no longer had any access to field space at those locations. The school district kept field usage local and kept the costs down for programs like ESS. More than likely if BSB were to send teams based outside of ES this situation would again change.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> A few years ago LAGSB had access to the fields at ESHS and ESMS in conjunction to ESS. That changed and over a period of time LAGSB no longer had any access to field space at those locations. The school district kept field usage local and kept the costs down for programs like ESS. More than likely if BSB were to send teams based outside of ES this situation would again change.


If a ESS coach cancels a practice whats going to stop a BSB coach from filling his field space if they'll be wearing the same kit in a couple months? I would think keeping field usage local would be hard to enforce.  like I said though, its more likely there wouldn't be any space to share.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 13, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> If a ESS coach cancels a practice whats going to stop a BSB coach from filling his field space if they'll be wearing the same kit in a couple months? I would think keeping field usage local would be hard to enforce.  like I said though, its more likely there wouldn't be any space to share.


It's called self governance if they wish to keep the current terms they have with the school district. They pay a nominal fee compared to what they would charge anyone coming from outside of ES. In fact ESUSD has essentially passed on making a good sum of money by favoring local programs. Now if BSB is willing to pay the cost which outside programs would pay then sure you will see other teams on those facilities.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 13, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It's called self governance if they wish to keep the current terms they have with the school district. They pay a nominal fee compared to what they would charge anyone coming from outside of ES. In fact ESUSD has essentially passed on making a good sum of money by favoring local programs. Now if BSB is willing to pay the cost which outside programs would pay then sure you will see other teams on those facilities.


I guess we'll see.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I really hope DPL goes away soon and local leagues will have “real” flight 1,2,3 again.
> How do we put the toothpaste back in the tube?


If DPL goes away then guess what else goes away?  Why do we have DPL in the first place parents?  If your little stud wants to play in college, then ECNL is a no brainer.  This past weekend was amazing.  Weather was perfect, fields were perfect, parents behaved, refs were good and to top it all off, their were so many college coaches they needed rides in golf carts to get to the next recruits game.  I can say I was humbled by the event this past weekend. Please, someone on here sell me DPL and why on earth you would pay $$$$ to go to the "Big Hat, No Cattle, No Top Colleges Showcase" in Dallas over what I just witnessed at Phoenix ECNL showcase if college is your goal.  All the Top GOATs are showing off at the DA now.  ECNL is wide open for the taking.  I bought into mouthfuls of lies from liars too so don't feel bad.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2019)

Yep-  Keep DA and keep ECNL.
But ECNL RL and DPL shouldn't really exist any longer.  DA and ECNL clubs can still have a pool to pull from with the next level team (F1, Gold, etc).
OC Surf DPL this weekend traveled to AZ for league games. And to texas a few weeks ago for a DPL Showcase.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yep-  Keep DA and keep ECNL.
> But ECNL RL and DPL shouldn't really exist any longer.  DA and ECNL clubs can still have a pool to pull from with the next level team (F1, Gold, etc).
> OC Surf DPL this weekend traveled to AZ for league games. And to texas a few weeks ago for a DPL Showcase.


So keep DA coach?  This league gets to use YNT list as unfair business practice imo.  As a coach sir, do you think the DA is making our girls better? How about the men?  This is what Ernie has to say about the men and he's handling things for the USA now.....
*U.S. Soccer's Earnie Stewart on men's national team: 'I'm a pleased man'*


----------



## outside! (Nov 13, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> So keep DA coach?  This league gets to use YNT list as unfair business practice imo.  As a coach sir, do you think the DA is making our girls better? How about the men?  This is what Ernie has to say about the men and he's handling things for the USA now.....
> *U.S. Soccer's Earnie Stewart on men's national team: 'I'm a pleased man'*


Earnie Stewart's interview on Soccer America was just a mish-mash of words that did not really say much.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> So keep DA coach?  This league gets to use YNT list as unfair business practice imo.  As a coach sir, do you think the DA is making our girls better? How about the men?  This is what Ernie has to say about the men and he's handling things for the USA now.....
> *U.S. Soccer's Earnie Stewart on men's national team: 'I'm a pleased man'*


DA isn't going away unless US Soccer decides it is going away.  The market will decide whether DA or ECNL will be the top league.  The rest of these closed leagues should go away.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 13, 2019)

outside! said:


> Earnie Stewart's interview on Soccer America was just a mish-mash of words that did not really say much.


Fitting on many levels!


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

outside! said:


> Earnie Stewart's interview on Soccer America was just a mish-mash of words that did not really say much.


Asked if Berhalter's job is safe, regardless of the results against Canada Friday and Cuba four days later in the Cayman Islands, U.S. Soccer sporting director *Earnie Stewart*, Berhalter's boss, responded, "We're looking at the future, so yeah. When I evaluate Gregg and the coaching staff, and what I've seen today, I'm a pleased man. "
on the U17 world cup disaster
"I’m putting a new organizational chart together for the sports performance side, for the technical side, and then as we go along, it’s filling that in," Stewart said as part of his answer about the U.S. U-17s' World Cup performance. "What does that look like is something that, one -- I need to speak to the Technical Committee about, and two -- *it has to go to the Board.* *They need to make a decision on that." *
Everyone at USSF and the DA are happy and pleased.  Why?  The men's team sucks right now.  They all should be fired, every single one of them.  I was hoping the men would make a World Cup Semi or even a Final before I died ....oh well


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yep-  Keep DA and keep ECNL.
> But ECNL RL and DPL shouldn't really exist any longer.  DA and ECNL clubs can still have a pool to pull from with the next level team (F1, Gold, etc).
> OC Surf DPL this weekend traveled to AZ for league games. And to texas a few weeks ago for a DPL Showcase.


One of those girls signed today to one of those colleges attending the DPL showcase in Texas


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Nov 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Anyone else think it’s strange that they are advertising a thanskgiving camp as La Galaxy OC?


Marketing. They even have ads for new coaches online on various job boards as “LA Galaxy OC” and use MLS in ads. Almost as bad as criteria to be a coach - 1 year and basic licenses. They must have paid to print this nonsense: https://www.soccertoday.com/la-galaxy-oc-becomes-liverpool-fc-international-academy/

They mention a path to MLS LA Galaxy when they never had one to begin with. If kids train in UK it would be like any other tour-style training with nothing to do with Liverpool. These folks are good at shoveling the BS and making it look legit.Once you ask questions you get full sales pitch. They are going to milk the Galaxy logo as much as they can to sign up more kids at all levels.Most of the real income comes in from rec/signature/tier3/real bad tier 2 that have been tossed together. Have to fill in the kids that leave from somewhere - camps


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

Who runs SoccerToday.com?  "The voice of American Soccer"  I actually can't argue with that tagline.  It's an online place that is so positive with every big change in soccer.  "The world of youth soccer is always changing, and this is a *landmark announcement *of an MLS affiliate *joining the Champions of Europe* … *LA Galaxy OC is now becoming part of the international Liverpool FC organization."*

“I am amazed at what Liverpool has provided us and we are only just beginning.”
Tim Woodcock, CEO – Liverpool FC International Academy SoCal

“We found our champion and are thrilled to be a part of Liverpool. Now we are looking for players who want to join this prestigious international soccer organization,” said Woodcock.

“Our tryouts begin next month, so that is the first opportunity for young players in the Southern California to join this illustrious football club.”
Tim Woodcock, CEO LFC International Academy SoCal


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 14, 2019)

Did Los Angeles Galaxy of San Diego push back their big announcement?  I see three weeks from now.  Keep it local and please stay away from the Euro Way Name. Find the Carlsbad and surrounding area way.  Keep it Local folks and I bet you will be successful


----------



## outside! (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Who runs SoccerToday.com?  "The voice of American Soccer"  I actually can't argue with that tagline.  It's an online place that is so positive with every big change in soccer.  "The world of youth soccer is always changing, and this is a *landmark announcement *of an MLS affiliate *joining the Champions of Europe* … *LA Galaxy OC is now becoming part of the international Liverpool FC organization."*
> 
> “I am amazed at what Liverpool has provided us and we are only just beginning.”
> Tim Woodcock, CEO – Liverpool FC International Academy SoCal
> ...


Where is the emoji that is drowning in BS?


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> If DPL goes away then guess what else goes away?  Why do we have DPL in the first place parents?  If your little stud wants to play in college, then ECNL is a no brainer.  This past weekend was amazing.  Weather was perfect, fields were perfect, parents behaved, refs were good and to top it all off, their were so many college coaches they needed rides in golf carts to get to the next recruits game.  I can say I was humbled by the event this past weekend. Please, someone on here sell me DPL and why on earth you would pay $$$$ to go to the "Big Hat, No Cattle, No Top Colleges Showcase" in Dallas over what I just witnessed at Phoenix ECNL showcase if college is your goal.  All the Top GOATs are showing off at the DA now.  ECNL is wide open for the taking.  I bought into mouthfuls of lies from liars too so don't feel bad.


Easy to say when you live in OC or SD. What are the ECNL options for people who live in LA? There is exactly one ECNL club in Los Angeles county and if you don't go to Harvard Westlake, good luck getting onto an ECNL team there. The other alternatives are a 2+ hour drive each way to get to practice- multiple times/ week. That is why kids play DPL. DPL is lame, but the alternatives- four nights/week and no HS soccer, or highly diluted Flight 1 are not right for everyone.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 16, 2019)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Easy to say when you live in OC or SD. What are the ECNL options for people who live in LA? There is exactly one ECNL club in Los Angeles county and if you don't go to Harvard Westlake, good luck getting onto an ECNL team there. The other alternatives are a 2+ hour drive each way to get to practice- multiple times/ week. That is why kids play DPL. DPL is lame, but the alternatives- four nights/week and no HS soccer, or highly diluted Flight 1 are not right for everyone.


If all of those kids in DPL played in flight 1, it wouldn’t be so diluted.


----------



## RedNevilles (Nov 16, 2019)

Why close DPL when ECNL is also a closed league? We all know everything goes back to $$ hence why new leagues start and then people complain about new leagues.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

SoCal GK mom said:


> Easy to say when you live in OC or SD. What are the ECNL options for people who live in LA? There is exactly one ECNL club in Los Angeles county and if you don't go to Harvard Westlake, good luck getting onto an ECNL team there. The other alternatives are a 2+ hour drive each way to get to practice- multiple times/ week. That is why kids play DPL. DPL is lame, but the alternatives- four nights/week and no HS soccer, or highly diluted Flight 1 are not right for everyone.


That sucks. Maybe Beach South Bay and LA Surf can call ECNL and petition the higher ups over there for a team?  I think the Big Clubs should be able to offer DA and ECNL.  When my dd played for SoCal Blues, we had kids from all over SoCal who drove far to be on the top teams.  Sometimes you got to do, what you got to do, to find competition.  LA should have at least 3 ECNL teams.  BTW, I would go for the diluted flight 1 over DPL but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Nov 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> That sucks. Maybe Beach South Bay and LA Surf can call ECNL and petition the higher ups over there for a team?  I think the Big Clubs should be able to offer DA and ECNL.  When my dd played for SoCal Blues, we had kids from all over SoCal who drove far to be on the top teams.  Sometimes you got to do, what you got to do, to find competition.  LA should have at least 3 ECNL teams.  BTW, I would go for the diluted flight 1 over DPL but that is just my opinion.


Yes, that was working fine until ECNL stopped allowing it and made clubs choose.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 16, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes, that was working fine until ECNL stopped allowing it and made clubs choose.


I know, *Elite* Club National League high ups had to draw a line so they could promote "Elite Team" as the top "Elite" team of the club.  They don't have the YNT List to dangle in front of the contestants like DA so they have to stand their ground and demand top teams only.  It's strictly a business decision, just like the DA forcing all the girls to give up their lives 10 months, 4 days a week and no HS Soccer or other big time varsity sports.  ECNL is only in the business to get you into college.  If college is the game, then go for ECNL.  I almost put my child in the Developmental Players League this year and almost went to Dallas.  I also felt  that everything was going fine and according to plan until USSF/DA decided to make the girls be like the boys except for the pay.  Girls need to get paid!!!!!


----------



## Futbol30 (Nov 17, 2019)

Forgive me if this has been asked and answered  on the thread already.... If the rumor is the LAGSB goes to Beach, what happens to the Da teams, for example, the G07 will both be DA next year... so does that mean LAGSB and Beach push both their teams together? It's so confusing..... both clubs seem to have successful G07 top teams. So I can't imagine having one of them play DPL... but what do I know??? Does anyone know what's happening with that? Will G07  LAGSB stay galaxy? since they will be considered DA next year??


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

Futbol30 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked and answered  on the thread already.... If the rumor is the LAGSB goes to Beach, what happens to the Da teams, for example, the G07 will both be DA next year... so does that mean LAGSB and Beach push both their teams together? It's so confusing..... both clubs seem to have successful G07 top teams. So I can't imagine having one of them play DPL... but what do I know??? Does anyone know what's happening with that? Will G07  LAGSB stay galaxy? since they will be considered DA next year??


The DA teams are run separately from the the LAGSB club teams but from the rumor mill I heard that the DA team for LA Galaxy will fold as well. Theres a chance it will be just one DA team under Beach which will make it one of the best DA teams for sure. Unless of course the players choose to go somewhere else.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> The DA teams are run separately from the the LAGSB club teams but from the rumor mill I heard that the DA team for LA Galaxy will fold as well. Theres a chance it will be just one DA team under Beach which will make it one of the best DA teams for sure. Unless of course the players choose to go somewhere else.


Socal Blues was top dog in SoCal.  However, according to the latest rumor mill, Beach will be supreme now.  It only took three years.  Amazing how things change in soccer so fast. Congrats to Beach.  Beach & Surf, my two favorite words have been taken over by SoCal Youth Soccer.  MLS Galaxy are smart biz folks.  They know what's coming, let me tell you


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> The DA teams are run separately from the the LAGSB club teams but from the rumor mill I heard that the DA team for LA Galaxy will fold as well. Theres a chance it will be just one DA team under Beach which will make it one of the best DA teams for sure. Unless of course the players choose to go somewhere else.


@MSK357 what are the odds your rumor mill is spot on?  I have a friend who was told under no circumstances was he to visit the toxic socal soccer forum.  He needs intel quickly.  His dd feels she's ready for ECNL and I think she is too.  I'm super excited for some girls who see a great chance to showcase their talents to college coaches.


----------



## sdb (Nov 17, 2019)

You are speaking specifically about the LAGSB 07 DPL team? I haven't heard that there's a consensus as to where players end up. I would also think folks would want to see how the coaching situation shakes out at each DA program in the South Bay. 



MSK357 said:


> The DA teams are run separately from the the LAGSB club teams but from the rumor mill I heard that the DA team for LA Galaxy will fold as well. Theres a chance it will be just one DA team under Beach which will make it one of the best DA teams for sure. Unless of course the players choose to go somewhere else.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

sdb said:


> You are speaking specifically about the LAGSB 07 DPL team? I haven't heard that there's a consensus as to where players end up. I would also think folks would want to see how the coaching situation shakes out at each DA program in the South Bay.


The la galaxy DA teams going away isn't a for sure thing, but the coaches for the team you speak of are coming over to beach. Will all the players follow? That's up to them. But I would bet beach will have a really good DA team either way.


----------



## sdb (Nov 17, 2019)

The 07s from LAGSB are lucky in that they will likely have multiple good options from which to choose. I don't think that LAG Girls DA is going to drop 5 existing DA teams, and I believe that they remain committed to the girls program.



MSK357 said:


> The la galaxy DA teams going away isn't a for sure thing, but the coaches for the team you speak of are coming over to beach. Will all the players follow? That's up to them. But I would bet beach will have a really good DA team either way.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> The la galaxy DA teams going away isn't a for sure thing, but the coaches for the team you speak of are coming over to beach. Will all the players follow? That's up to them. But I would bet beach will have a really good DA team either way.


Well isn't that swell.  Coaches club hop sometimes too and then influence players to club hop with them.  Loyalty is important as the girls get older.  How good is that 07' team from La Galaxy? Why would coaches leave the MLS for the Beach?


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

sdb said:


> The 07s from LAGSB are lucky in that they will likely have multiple good options from which to choose. I don't think that LAG Girls DA is going to drop 5 existing DA teams, and I believe that they remain committed to the girls program.


I would like to think LA Galaxy keep their DA teams as well. Now we will have to see if they choose galaxy, follow the coach, or look for another club. If the rumor of DA galaxy going away is true, I guess it's only 2 out of the 3 options.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Well isn't that swell.  Coaches club hop sometimes too and then influence players to club hop with them.  Loyalty is important as the girls get older.  How good is that 07' team from La Galaxy? Why would coaches leave the MLS for the Beach?


Maybe the rumor of galaxy folding their DA teams are true. If that's the case, they have to look for other options.


----------



## sdb (Nov 17, 2019)

I don't think this is an instance of club hopping assuming you are using that word in a pejorative way. LAG made a decision about its alliance program which in turn impacted the affiliates. Each of those clubs had to decide what to do with their programs. Those decisions in turn had impact and led to further changes. The South Bay is a relatively small club soccer world where there are a lot of overlapping relationships so there has been lots of chatter and rumors about what and why, but it seems like a case of people doing what they have to do to make their programs work.



newwavedave said:


> Well isn't that swell.  Coaches club hop sometimes too and then influence players to club hop with them.  Loyalty is important as the girls get older.  How good is that 07' team from La Galaxy? Why would coaches leave the MLS for the Beach?


----------



## sdb (Nov 17, 2019)

I hope that there are 2 strong, well coached  DA options in the South Bay. More choice for the consumers...



MSK357 said:


> Maybe the rumor of galaxy folding their DA teams are true. If that's the case, they have to look for other options.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

sdb said:


> I hope that there are 2 strong, well coached  DA options in the South Bay. More choice for the consumers...


I agree, but it's looking like they will need to do it with new coaches. Changes like this has got to make you think twice about staying with galaxy DA if they are still around.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

MSK357 said:


> I agree, but it's looking like they will need to do it with new coaches. Changes like this has got to make you think twice about staying with galaxy DA if they are still around.


Great detective work bro.  Top 07' coaches took off for better pay or a sinking ship, two choices.  The rumor mill network needs more truthful info.  We know who has the goods from BSB.  Give it up boys...….


----------



## sdb (Nov 17, 2019)

The coaches moving to Beach are high quality and I respect the decision they made. Given that decision, I can rationally understand why LAG has made its decisions. At the end of the day there are business considerations on both sides. The timing of it all is unfortunate and it's been an emotional time for the girls, which reflects the respect and esteem to which they've held their coaches, but change can also be a positive. Time will tell.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Great detective work bro.  Top 07' coaches took off for better pay or a sinking ship, two choices.  The rumor mill network needs more truthful info.  We know who has the goods from BSB.  Give it up boys...….


Dont highlight me too much, I want to stay anonymous lol


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

sdb said:


> The coaches moving to Beach are high quality and I respect the decision they made. Given that decision, I can rationally understand why LAG has made its decisions. At the end of the day there are business considerations on both sides. The timing of it all is unfortunate and it's been an emotional time for the girls, which reflects the respect and esteem to which they've held their coaches, but change can also be a positive. Time will tell.


I think it's great. More quality coaches for a quality club which attract quality players. For those concerned with watered down teams, this is a welcome move. After all, that's why we pay these club fees right? For the girls that want to improve and be challenged by the best. If it was just for fun theres always ayso/ayso select/ayso extra.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 17, 2019)

ok, just from here I will respond.  This sucks all around.  Sounds like Beach recruited the coaches for business reasons.  Los Angeles Galaxy of San Diego recruited Surf coaches all the time so its same old same old.


----------



## MSK357 (Nov 17, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> ok, just from here I will respond.  This sucks all around.  Sounds like Beach recruited the coaches for business reasons.  Los Angeles Galaxy of San Diego recruited Surf coaches all the time so its same old same old.


I disagree. Beach didnt need to recruit galaxy coaches. Like sbd said, galaxy was getting rid of their affiliations. The coaches and players have to go somewhere.


----------



## Far Post (Nov 19, 2019)

Does the Surf have any plans to move into the South Bay?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 19, 2019)

LA Surf Southbay.  Don’t be shocked when it happens.


----------



## valleysoc (Nov 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> LA Surf Southbay.  Don’t be shocked when it happens.


OC Surf is in the Southbay - ask around


----------



## RedNevilles (Nov 21, 2019)

Will it remain OC Surf or change to Southbay Surf? Who is heading that up?


----------



## WillJohn (Nov 21, 2019)

RedNevilles said:


> Will it remain OC Surf or change to Southbay Surf? Who is heading that up?


It's just one team I believe that left a local club and the coach took his players with him.  They are still named OC Surf.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 21, 2019)

If you get kicked out of enough clubs. One day, you too can have your own surf franchise.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 21, 2019)

valleysoc said:


> OC Surf is in the Southbay - ask around


I have yet to see an OC Surf team in the SouthBay (Manhattan/Hermosa/Redondo/Torrance) area.  Nor has anyone I’ve asked, who is the coach and what age group?


----------



## fjc8871 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I have yet to see an OC Surf team in the SouthBay (Manhattan/Hermosa/Redondo/Torrance) area.  Nor has anyone I’ve asked, who is the coach and what age group?


Think of a 4 letter word that starts with "F"... That is who they were and no play under OC Surf. Just one team though.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 21, 2019)

fjc8871 said:


> Think of a 4 letter word that starts with "F"... That is who they were and no play under OC Surf. Just one team though.


Copy that....seem to recall an earlier post about another team that was ending their affiliation with another larger club, think it’s the same group.  Just glad they have a home and hope the families are happy.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Copy that....seem to recall an earlier post about another team that was ending their affiliation with another larger club, think it’s the same group.  Just glad they have a home and hope the families are happy.


Mission Viejo is breaking off.  They were Strikers Mission Viejo 2 years ago. OC Surf MV this past season.  
Now they will be Mission Viejo Football Club.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Mission Viejo is breaking off.  They were Strikers Mission Viejo 2 years ago. OC Surf MV this past season.
> Now they will be Mission Viejo Football Club.


Definitely not the one I was referencing. But I do recall that topic.


----------



## forsomuch (Nov 22, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Mission Viejo is breaking off.  They were Strikers Mission Viejo 2 years ago. OC Surf MV this past season.
> Now they will be Mission Viejo Football Club.


The Rogers Sr and Jr switch up the club name every few years and have been for what seems like forever. Fills a nice little niche in Mission Viejo but their act was tired 10 years ago.


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ourcitysc.com


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2019)

Amazing.  Well worth the $2,500 club fee and $300 uniform fee.  I just hope that they don't decide to merge with a new team next year to create additional development opportunities and "pathways" in a positive coaching environment.

It's actually a kinda cool logo and if they do it right, their uniforms could look pretty sweet.  (Cut out the big name brands of Nike, Adidas, Puma, etc, and create your own fully custom kit).


----------



## Goforgoal (Dec 5, 2019)

Hmmm ... City SC. I'm not sure I like it, but it's good to see they're doing something different.


----------



## maestroFRSM (Dec 5, 2019)

Bravo!  Can’t help but juxtapose this to LAGOC’s selling a “truly authentic Liverpool academy experience”


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2019)

“City FC”.  Not sure I consider “Carlsbad and the surrounding areas to be a “City”. 
Why not go with “Suburb FC” or “Stepford FC”


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “City FC”.  Not sure I consider “Carlsbad and the surrounding areas to be a “City”.
> Why not go with “Suburb FC” or “Stepford FC”


Lego City FC - Only the Best is Good Enough


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 6, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Lego City FC - Only the Best is Good Enough


The building blocks for your child's international youth soccer development pathway


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2019)

Even "La Costa FC" sounds pretty cool.  I bet they could get a good kickback from the resort for Stay and Play tournaments!!!


----------



## outside! (Dec 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “City FC”.  Not sure I consider “Carlsbad and the surrounding areas to be a “City”.


The State of California considers Carlsbad to be a city. I am not a huge fan of the name "City SC - Carlsbad" as it sounds a bit generic to me. "Go local sports team" said Mr. Burns. It does have the advantage however of being  used by affiliate/expansion clubs by changing the name of the city, i.e. "City FC - Fargo" or some such. The logo is kind of cool.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2019)

outside! said:


> The State of California considers Carlsbad to be a city. I am not a huge fan of the name "City SC - Carlsbad" as it sounds a bit generic to me. "Go local sports team" said Mr. Burns. It does have the advantage however of being  used by affiliate/expansion clubs by changing the name of the city, i.e. "City FC - Fargo" or some such. The logo is kind of cool.


I'm sure by definition, it is definitely a City.  But when I think of a "City" - it's got to have at least a few buildings taller than 5 stories that are located within a few miles of each other.





						Carlsbad
					

Emporis is a leading database for building information worldwide. You find information about construction projects, architecture, the building industry and city planning.




					www.emporis.com


----------



## sdklutz (Dec 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I'm sure by definition, it is definitely a City.  But when I think of a "City" - it's got to have at least a few buildings taller than 5 stories that are located within a few miles of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two cents...There should be two clubs in CBAD...Suburb FC and Village FC.  Just like old times when there was Wave and Lightening.  Competition for coaches and field space makes for a better environment for the children and their families...which is what this is all about


----------



## The Red Dragon (Dec 6, 2019)

maestroFRSM said:


> Bravo!  Can’t help but juxtapose this to LAGOC’s selling a “truly authentic Liverpool academy experience”


I was thinking the same exact thing...the brass/coaches can spin this all they want but at the end of the day if parents have to ask "Who is that again" you're in trouble.


----------



## Futebol Guy (Dec 6, 2019)

sdklutz said:


> My two cents...There should be two clubs in CBAD...Suburb FC and Village FC.  Just like old times when there was Wave and Lightening.  Competition for coaches and field space makes for a better environment for the children and their families...which is what this is all about


There is new field space competition in Carlsbad!! 
I’ve heard GPS San Diego has moved in Carlsbad. I wonder who’s running that club?


----------



## sdklutz (Dec 6, 2019)

Futebol Guy said:


> There is new field space competition in Carlsbad!!
> I’ve heard GPS San Diego has moved in Carlsbad. I wonder who’s running that club?


They should team up with Carlsbad AYSO - but I doubt AYSO would go for it.  Its really the only way they are going to be able to find field space unless they develop their own facilities.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 6, 2019)

Futebol Guy said:


> There is new field space competition in Carlsbad!!
> I’ve heard GPS San Diego has moved in Carlsbad. I wonder who’s running that club?


*FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT
Mindes Dorlean*
GPS San Diego DOC
Phone: 760-463-2051






						404 - Page Not Found
					






					www.gps-sd.com


----------



## MSK357 (Dec 8, 2019)

Strikers southbay now beach fc officially announced.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Dec 15, 2019)

Can Anyone confirm the rumor that Liverpool is going to charge $4100 for club


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 15, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Can Anyone confirm the rumor that Liverpool is going to charge $4100 for club


It's Liverpool, kind of like Mercedes.  I saw lot's of tents with LA Galaxy of the OC on them today.  Need new ones that say Liverpool.  Need to pay for the free uniform kits.  Need to make some good profit too. All coaches get raises too.  Increase in price should be expected and with the new coaching philosophy from the champs.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2019)

That would be a big increase, right?
Gotta pay for the new uniforms somehow.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> That would be a big increase, right?
> Gotta pay for the new uniforms somehow.


Affiliation cost of at least 5% per player is probably embedded.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2019)

I can’t imagine the LA Galaxy affiliation cost was much less than what Liverpool wants  Right??


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I can’t imagine the LA Galaxy affiliation cost was much less than what Liverpool wants  Right??


The Liverpool cost per player is far more expensive by at least a $1000.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2019)

$1,


LASTMAN14 said:


> The Liverpool cost per player is far more expensive by at least a $1000.


$1,000-  per player?  Per year?   Mo Salah better be getting a raise next year. Unless OcLiverGalaxy is getting DA or ECNL, I’ve got to think lots of players will be “on tour” at tryouts.


----------



## mlx (Dec 15, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> It's Liverpool, kind of like Mercedes.  I saw lot's of tents with LA Galaxy of the OC on them today.  Need new ones that say Liverpool.  Need to pay for the free uniform kits.  Need to make some good profit too. All coaches get raises too.  Increase in price should be expected and with the new coaching philosophy from the champs.


So, that's an informed "yes"? or an uninformed rambling?


----------



## Edouble (Dec 15, 2019)

My son is going to the tryout tomorrow in Seal Beach for Liverpool International, but wow $1,000 is steep. He was in the Galaxy OC and even just $500 seemed a lot.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 16, 2019)

mlx said:


> So, that's an informed "yes"? or an uninformed rambling?


I have a friend whose son is all fired up putting on a  Liverpool uniform.  Dad told me it's more than last year but I couldn't get the total fees out of him. So, yes, some rambling from me but big fee increase.  I hope that helps.....


----------



## maestroFRSM (Dec 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I have a friend whose son is all fired up putting on a  Liverpool uniform.  Dad told me it's more than last year but I couldn't get the total fees out of him. So, yes, some rambling from me but big fee increase.  I hope that helps.....


“more than last year” doesn’t necessarily equate to “big fee increases”, but as we all know “big” is subjective


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 16, 2019)

maestroFRSM said:


> “more than last year” doesn’t necessarily equate to “big fee increases”, but as we all know “big” is subjective


OK, take out "big" and let's just say, "fee increase."  Lastman said $1,000.  I could tell my friend was embarrassed that's why I said "big."  Maybe small price increase.  I'm sure we will all find out soon.  If I get Fact on the price I will let everyone know on the forum


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 16, 2019)

*Fee increase update:*  Last year it was $3K for Galaxy.  My friends boy is looking at Coach Wallace team.  $4100 is about right he said.  
The benefits: Two practices a week, one "extra day" of strength & conditioning or classroom/Futsal, 30 scrimmages, 4 or 5 tournaments.  He is very happy with the change and he said, "it's night & day" better deal than Galaxy.


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 16, 2019)

My kids don't play there so I don't know what it was last year but I saw a letter from a friend with this year's fees and for "premier" it said 3,150 not including uniforms and 500 dollar "premier" fee applies in addition to the other fees. I'm guessing that is a big increase.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 16, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> My kids don't play there so I don't know what it was last year but I saw a letter from a friend with this year's fees and for "premier" it said 3,150 not including uniforms and 500 dollar "premier" fee applies in addition to the other fees. I'm guessing that is a big increase.


Big is subjective to each individual family.  $1,000 more for many is chump change.  For others, it's a hell of a lot more than last year but like my buddy said, it's Liverpool and EPL now not La Galaxy and the MLS.  Big difference and I hear coach Wallace is the real deal


----------



## jpeter (Dec 16, 2019)

That time of year again....


----------



## maestroFRSM (Dec 16, 2019)

Seems like they’re adding another day of practice (“premier”) for their older flight 1s, and of course, charging more. To practice on turf, extra $500 on top of premier fee. If non-premier, prices a couple hundred more than last year


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 16, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Can anyone confirm the rumor that Liverpool is going to charge $4100 for club


I'm trying to imagine my reaction as a parent if my kid was on Galaxy OC this past year and the coach tries telling me that my cost is going to be $4,100 lmao. Other than literally laughing in their face and telling them on the spot that we will look elsewhere, I'm sure things will go smoothly . I predict this will not go well for OC Liverpool and all the "talent" will go to different clubs.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 16, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> I'm trying to imagine my reaction as a parent if my kid was on Galaxy OC this past year and the coach tries telling me that my cost is going to be $4,100 lmao. Other than literally laughing in their face and telling them on the spot that we will look elsewhere, I'm sure things will go smoothly . I predict this will not go well for OC Liverpool and all the "talent" will go to different clubs.


exactly....its one thing if you're Slammers or Blue with multiple national championships and ECNL or DA....but galaxy oc....almost seems like this is  joke.....


----------



## Edouble (Dec 16, 2019)

The fees in the range of a $3,000 + are for the older kids or is this across the board for boys in 2012 age group?
I had my son in LA Galaxy OC “Elite” last year and it was a waste of $550.


----------



## Speed (Dec 16, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> *Fee increase update:*  Last year it was $3K for Galaxy.  My friends boy is looking at Coach Wallace team.  $4100 is about right he said.
> The benefits: Two practices a week, one "extra day" of strength & conditioning or classroom/Futsal, 30 scrimmages, 4 or 5 tournaments.  He is very happy with the change and he said, "it's night & day" better deal than Galaxy.


when we played at galaxy for $3100 we had all the above with the exception of the scrimmages. Thats a lot of money for nothing new that they are adding....and many of our practices were at st jeans which was a @$^@$#^W$%^ to get to.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 16, 2019)

My understanding is that for at least the past year, that many of their teams had 2 practices per week and then Coerver training and/or futsal included as a 3rd or 4th day.
And scrimmages-  Are these with full referee crews?  Scrimmages are cheap if you already have the field space.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> My understanding is that for at least the past year, that many of their teams had 2 practices per week and then Coerver training and/or futsal included as a 3rd or 4th day.
> And scrimmages-  Are these with full referee crews?  Scrimmages are cheap if you already have the field space.


The only way you get the field space is to pay for it.....


----------



## timbuck (Dec 16, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> The only way you get the field space is to pay for it.....


Yes. But some fields are cheaper than others. Or are permitted for the year/season whether you use them or not.  Irvine has lots of community fields that likely have a very low rate for groups that can prove residency.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 16, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> I'm trying to imagine my reaction as a parent if my kid was on Galaxy OC this past year and the coach tries telling me that my cost is going to be $4,100 lmao. Other than literally laughing in their face and telling them on the spot that we will look elsewhere, I'm sure things will go smoothly . I predict this will not go well for OC Liverpool and all the "talent" will go to different clubs.


Ecnl is like, what, $3K?  $2800?  College scouts and showcases.  I'm shocked Liverpool is so high.  However, the boys love EPL.  It's like the NBA.  MLS is kind of like Euro basketball.


----------



## javiecua03 (Dec 18, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> i was there for my b2011, a good handful of parents walked out even us. When they made the announcement, not a lot parents were happy you heard the kids mostly the older ones cheer. A good hand full walked out included us.
> My 8yr didn’t cheer which was good since am I Man U fan lol. On the serious note  We won’t be coming back next year for sure  there has been no development from my point of view from this age group. I seen other b2011 teams grow more in that aspect.


Apparently OC La galaxy didn’t like my comments On this board and what I had to say about their development for my son age group. So they decide to end my son season short which half me was like really and the other half was like well F-U we know how your season will end and what type player your loosing not my loss. The same thing was said to the coach if the team doesn’t get better my son won’t play tournament or games. You have the team play butter up tournaments to what ??? Win vs flight 2/3 teams. Sad because my son really cared about the team. It’s funny how after my son left the team end up loosing the last 4/5games ‍. And how the team gets slaughter 10-0 . At the end of the day instead of coming to me asking what could be done better you guys punish the kid , am glad most the kids won’t be staying in the team because it opened the parents eyes.


----------



## JumboJack (Dec 19, 2019)

Are all LAGOC teams moving under the Liverpool umbrella? I have a friend who's kid plays for a LAGOC team and he told me they were going to FC Premier.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 19, 2019)

Didnt FC Premier do some sort of LA Galaxy OC West affiliation last year? They are probably just moving back


----------



## mlx (Dec 19, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> Apparently OC La galaxy didn’t like my comments On this board and what I had to say about their development for my son age group. So they decide to end my son season short which half me was like really and the other half was like well F-U we know how your season will end and what type player your loosing not my loss. The same thing was said to the coach if the team doesn’t get better my son won’t play tournament or games. You have the team play butter up tournaments to what ??? Win vs flight 2/3 teams. Sad because my son really cared about the team. It’s funny how after my son left the team end up loosing the last 4/5games ‍♂. And how the team gets slaughter 10-0 . At the end of the day instead of coming to me asking what could be done better you guys punish the kid , am glad most the kids won’t be staying in the team because it opened the parents eyes.


Wait, they flat out kicked your son out because of what you said in here?


----------



## javiecua03 (Dec 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> Wait, they flat out kicked your son out because of what you said in here?


Yes. Flat out my son still had what 6 more games to play tournament n state cup. But hey not my loss am glad I see where they stand as a club. My son has talent that other coaches want to have him in he’s team have him grow as player.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 19, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> Yes. Flat out my son still had what 6 more games to play tournament n state cup. But hey not my loss am glad I see where they stand as a club. My son has talent that other coaches want to have him in he’s team have him grow as player.


Some on here think it's always the parents fault.  Perceptions are a bitch my friend!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Some on here think it's always the parents fault.  Perceptions are a bitch my friend!!!


"Nobody listens to Turtle"


----------



## mlx (Dec 19, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> Yes. Flat out my son still had what 6 more games to play tournament n state cup. But hey not my loss am glad I see where they stand as a club. My son has talent that other coaches want to have him in he’s team have him grow as player.


So, literally, they called you and said "Hey, "javiecua03", we don't like what you said in the forum, so, your son is out, bye."?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> So, literally, they called you and said "Hey, "javiecua03", we don't like what you said in the forum, so, your son is out, bye."?


Yep, be careful what you saying here, TW is watching


----------



## maestroFRSM (Dec 19, 2019)

It's strange how divisive LAGOC, one big club of many, seems.  Despite many mergers, and affiliations changes, this thread won't die


----------



## timbuck (Dec 19, 2019)

I think it's "interesting" how their brand identity seems to be all over the map.
Seeing facebook posts for "LA Galaxy OC" winter camps, weekend tournament success and tryouts.
Rip off the bandaid and go all "Liverpool"


----------



## javiecua03 (Dec 19, 2019)

He can watch all he wants now lol we are out the team I can careless now lmao


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think it's "interesting" how their brand identity seems to be all over the map.
> Seeing facebook posts for "LA Galaxy OC" winter camps, weekend tournament success and tryouts.
> Rip off the bandaid and go all "Liverpool"


I was at The Great Park last weekend and it was OC Galaxy everywhere.  I couldn't find a place to park.  At least the Greatest Park for Soccer is free!!!!


----------



## javiecua03 (Dec 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> So, literally, they called you and said "Hey, "javiecua03", we don't like what you said in the forum, so, your son is out, bye."?


Yeah, I posted on Tuesday my son had practice Wednesday (they could saved us the trip to Irvine ) and they call me Thursday lol I was living it ohh well I guess they can’t take criticism and parent being concern about he’s son development


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 19, 2019)

mlx said:


> So, literally, they called you and said "Hey, "javiecua03", we don't like what you said in the forum, so, your son is out, bye."?


The Apple doesn't fall far from the tree so whatever dad says these days the kid is guilty as well.  These asshole coaches hold leverage over our heads and some have a few things of value.  YNT List, Training Center Invite, Full Ride, Playing Time, Positions and the nattiest of all, "I know all the college coaches so you better shut your mouth you punk!!!!!!"


----------



## Dirtnap (Dec 19, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Can Anyone confirm the rumor that Liverpool is going to charge $4100 for club


 Liverpool is 2300.00 it includes 3 practices/week, uniforms, club and coach fees. friends daughter just tried out for them


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 19, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Liverpool is 2300.00 it includes 3 practices/week, uniforms, club and coach fees. friends daughter just tried out for them


A far cry from $4100....who was it again that gave us bad intel?


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Didnt FC Premier do some sort of LA Galaxy OC West affiliation last year? They are probably just moving back


No affiliation, group of 10 teams became an extension of sorts. Some are going back to FCP, some are going elsewhere, however will still utilize same facilities.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 20, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> "Nobody listens to Turtle"


Haven’t heard a North Shore reference since forever!!!!


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Liverpool is 2300.00 it includes 3 practices/week, uniforms, club and coach fees. friends daughter just tried out for them


Sounds like the girls are less.  The boys are paying a lot more according to my buddy who is more than willing to spend extra for Liverpool. He said they didn't get much from Galaxy and their clan watches EPL every week, not MLS.  He's die hard soccer fan and he told me yesterday that MLS is like "A" ball in Minor League Baseball.


----------



## FootballParent (Dec 20, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Liverpool is 2300.00 it includes 3 practices/week, uniforms, club and coach fees. friends daughter just tried out for them


I was told 3100 for the premier program when talking to the coach.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

FootballParent said:


> I was told 3100 for the premier program when talking to the coach.


Plus this fee and that fee.  I think the girls and maybe the U- Littlies might be lower?  Maybe someone from the clubs can share ALL the fees.  Many of us parents have been hit with all the extras we didn't account for mid season.  Parents living check to check don't like the "mid season surprises" especially if your trying to be wise with your money and save some of it.   If your not paying $3100 plus all the extras, then your not on the Premier Team.  Sort of like DA and DPL.  If you're not on the Premier Team then why would you want to be on a Liverpool Team from the Premier League? What's the "non" premier team called?  DPL?  Developmental Premier League?


----------



## ToonArmy (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 20, 2019)

$3150 for non DA/ECNL U12 and U13s. That is expensive even with the 5 included tournaments (which is a cool idea)


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 20, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> View attachment 6045


Ask and you shall receive   Great work team!!!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 20, 2019)

Includes 9 months - March through December. 
What about State/National Cup?  Does that cost extra?  Do things end in December?


----------



## avh (Dec 20, 2019)

soccerfan123 said:


> $3150 for non DA/ECNL U12 and U13s. That is expensive even with the 5 included tournaments (which is a cool idea)


Don't forget the additional $500 Premier program fee.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 20, 2019)

avh said:


> Don't forget the additional $500 Premier program fee.


+ The uniform kits ~ $ 400 plus the tournaments you really want to attend, 4k+  yeah seems like a bunch $$$ to be a wannabe but whatever sells....


----------



## fjc8871 (Dec 21, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> View attachment 6045


The $4K estimate was pretty close when you add the team fees and additional tournaments or events. This season could be very expensive for those who sign up their kids.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 21, 2019)

fjc8871 said:


> The $4K estimate was pretty close when you add the team fees and additional tournaments or events. This season could be very expensive for those who sign up their kids.


Plus ref fees for games and scrimmages?  3 months of additional training after December?  Been around a long time and this has got to be one of the slickest ways to nickel and dime someone. What happens after the first season? Do people leave in droves pissed off or do they just accept it and keep writing checks? They seem pretty confident that it will be the later..


----------



## Ed Ho (Dec 21, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> Apparently OC La galaxy didn’t like my comments On this board and what I had to say about their development for my son age group. So they decide to end my son season short which half me was like really and the other half was like well F-U we know how your season will end and what type player your loosing not my loss. The same thing was said to the coach if the team doesn’t get better my son won’t play tournament or games. You have the team play butter up tournaments to what ??? Win vs flight 2/3 teams. Sad because my son really cared about the team. It’s funny how after my son left the team end up loosing the last 4/5games ‍♂. And how the team gets slaughter 10-0 . At the end of the day instead of coming to me asking what could be done better you guys punish the kid , am glad most the kids won’t be staying in the team because it opened the parents eyes.



Javiecua03,  I’m a little confused.  You said they kicked your son off the team last week, but they lost 4/5 games after he left?  Did they play a tournament.  Also, did you tell the coaches you weren’t coming back before you stated that on the forum?  

Just trying to understand the sequence.  Coaches will almost always punish the player after parents tell them they won’t be back the next year.  Sounds like in your case, another parent may have read your comment and told the coach.

Either way, good chance to move on and start training with a new club and maybe join for state cup.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> A far cry from $4100....who was it again that gave us bad intel?


Hey Kicker, what say you now?  Bad Intel?  I have many dear friends on this forum who are afraid to speak up so I'm doing it for them.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Hey Kicker, what say you now?  Bad Intel?  I have many dear friends on this forum who are afraid to speak up so I'm doing it for them.


I’m sure they appreciate you!


----------



## Edouble (Dec 24, 2019)

Dirtnap said:


> Liverpool is 2300.00 it includes 3 practices/week, uniforms, club and coach fees. friends daughter just tried out for them


They offer a "tryout" yet every parent receives an e-mail "CONGRATULATIONS (INSERT CHILD'S NAME HERE) ...." If you can pay, you are on the team.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 24, 2019)

Edouble said:


> They offer a "tryout" yet every parent receives an e-mail "CONGRATULATIONS (INSERT CHILD'S NAME HERE) ...." If you can pay, you are on the team.


And if enough kids come to tryouts they will make sure to add more teams so no one gets cut.  No cut soccer plus 25% start in some leagues so everyone can find their spot on a team.  We should all be happy like Surf, soccer.com, Nike, private trainers, speed trainers, shooting specialist, restaurants, rent a car service, United Airlines and gas stations because more & more parents are spending $2300-$4100 for 10 months of soccer and are willing to travel land & sea to play other leagues with no cut soccer and everyone plays.  Tryouts are so lame now.  They mean nothing today.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 24, 2019)

Fees for olders will be min $3650. This is at min a $500 hike to cover all the new “free” uniforms,  Pay for coaches gear, new canopies marketing gear (canopies, flags, balls, etc) and admin trips to Liverpool - have to take photos to send out to parents who really believe they are part of the real Liverpool academy. All premier teams always have been required to by “special” gear and all players throughout the club have to pay for new bags, sweatshirts, etc as they are mandatory to buy. They go after every dollar they can squeeze out. Next month they will probably start to push some super new special training they got specially from Liverpool. Next step in the brainwashing of those who don’t know any better. Some folks are will probably even read them the board and pony up the $4K because they have an “extra” day of training and offered super “premier” level team status. That extra day of training will just be the Coerver skill days rebranded as something new - I’m sure the coaches who were doing the Coerver Skills Training (believe guys from Galaxy West) are going to have a happy new year when they figure they won’t be doing anymore of the training.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 24, 2019)

The shitty part  is clubs people aren’t speaking up and telling clubs I’m paying in March or April when my actual fees are up. The initial payment is usually most or all what the club keeps per kid. So if the kid leaves they truly have free money. That is pet of the current system that needs to be regulated. No money should be allowed to be collected until the  start of the new training season cycle. 


Soccerhelper said:


> And if enough kids come to tryouts they will make sure to add more teams so no one gets cut.  No cut soccer plus 25% start in some leagues so everyone can find their spot on a team.  We should all be happy like Surf, soccer.com, Nike, private trainers, speed trainers, shooting specialist, restaurants, rent a car service, United Airlines and gas stations because more & more parents are spending $2300-$4100 for 10 months of soccer and are willing to travel land & sea to play other leagues with no cut soccer and everyone plays.  Tryouts and so lame now.  They mean nothing today.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

Edouble said:


> They offer a "tryout" yet every parent receives an e-mail "CONGRATULATIONS (INSERT CHILD'S NAME HERE) ...." If you can pay, you are on the team.


and let's not forget, you also get to play   Ho Ho Ho bro, make it a Gr8t Day!!!


----------



## javiecua03 (Dec 25, 2019)

Edouble said:


> They offer a "tryout" yet every parent receives an e-mail "CONGRATULATIONS (INSERT CHILD'S NAME HERE) ...." If you can pay, you are on the team.





Ed Ho said:


> Javiecua03,  I’m a little confused.  You said they kicked your son off the team last week, but they lost 4/5 games after he left?  Did they play a tournament.  Also, did you tell the coaches you weren’t coming back before you stated that on the forum?
> 
> Just trying to understand the sequence.  Coaches will almost always punish the player after parents tell them they won’t be back the next year.  Sounds like in your case, another parent may have read your comment and told the coach.
> 
> Either way, good chance to move on and start training with a new club and maybe join for state cup.


 Apologize what I meant was my son was removed prior to 6 games left of scdl season. Nope never mention to them we weren’t coming back but the way things were coming along, that’s the way we were  heading unless they made major changes to the group a lot parent didn’t speak up about that but only couple. Definitely someone from the club saw and reported to club most sure of it. Yeah it’s a good thing am in contact with a lot coaches from the southbay area and a lot of the coaches from Oc area have see my son play to want him for state cup. I kept him active guest playing with couple teams and definitely want him to play state cup he’s been looking forward to that.


----------



## maestroFRSM (Dec 26, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Fees for olders will be min $3650. This is at min a $500 hike to cover all the new “free” uniforms,  Pay for coaches gear, new canopies marketing gear (canopies, flags, balls, etc) and admin trips to Liverpool - have to take photos to send out to parents who really believe they are part of the real Liverpool academy. All premier teams always have been required to by “special” gear and all players throughout the club have to pay for new bags, sweatshirts, etc as they are mandatory to buy. They go after every dollar they can squeeze out. Next month they will probably start to push some super new special training they got specially from Liverpool. Next step in the brainwashing of those who don’t know any better. Some folks are will probably even read them the board and pony up the $4K because they have an “extra” day of training and offered super “premier” level team status. That extra day of training will just be the Coerver skill days rebranded as something new - I’m sure the coaches who were doing the Coerver Skills Training (believe guys from Galaxy West) are going to have a happy new year when they figure they won’t be doing anymore of the training.


Do u know if “premier” means they play in NPL West?


----------



## Speed (Dec 26, 2019)

maestroFRSM said:


> Do u know if “premier” means they play in NPL West?


Don’t know if it’s changed but where we were ‘premier’ and we were just the highest level flight 1 team. Had nothing to do with which leagues we played in although we did play NPL


----------



## maestroFRSM (Apr 15, 2020)

Anyone know what Liverpool’s plans are for their top kids? NPL? SCDSL? Just a couple months ago, they said they’d apply for DA. With DA no longer, I thought they’d join the other big clubs and switch to ECNL.  But I don’t see them with ECNL either. I can’t imagine they’d join the new MLS league since they’re not affiliated. Maybe join the new pre-Premier League ?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 15, 2020)

I think they are the club that is in the biggest trouble with all of this.  They invested quite a bit in positioning themselves for DA acceptance. And I can’t imagine their branding switch from Galaxy to liverpool was a cheap one.


----------



## ToonArmy (Apr 15, 2020)

maestroFRSM said:


> Anyone know what Liverpool’s plans are for their top kids? NPL? SCDSL? Just a couple months ago, they said they’d apply for DA. With DA no longer, I thought they’d join the other big clubs and switch to ECNL.  But I don’t see them with ECNL either. I can’t imagine they’d join the new MLS league since they’re not affiliated. Maybe join the new pre-Premier League ?


Friend of mine on girls side younger team told me they were going to play NPL next year. I don't think the team is a world beater or anything don't think they have won much but it is the clubs top team for that age


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 16, 2020)

maestroFRSM said:


> Anyone know what Liverpool’s plans are for their top kids? NPL? SCDSL? Just a couple months ago, they said they’d apply for DA. With DA no longer, I thought they’d join the other big clubs and switch to ECNL.  But I don’t see them with ECNL either. I can’t imagine they’d join the new MLS league since they’re not affiliated. Maybe join the new pre-Premier League ?


I think they have good shot to apply for ""new DA" now since all local DA clubs jumped the ship to ECNL.
Their other option would be to apply for ECRL for both boys and girls.
On a side note, I'm not affiliated with them, I'm just a real LFC supporter.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 16, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I think they have good shot to apply for ""new DA" now since all local DA clubs jumped the ship to ECNL.
> Their other option would be to apply for ECRL for both boys and girls.
> On a side note, I'm not affiliated with them, I'm just a real LFC supporter.


I love Liverpool.  When my dd was all into soccer I watched that espn show, "living liverpool."  Cool history and they love their soccer.  I wish we had something like that.


----------



## SocalWestDad (May 5, 2020)

Someone mentioned “NPL WEST”. The “ NPL WEST” for youngers, does not exist anymore. It will now be called ECNL juniors. FC Golden state, Pats, Strikers, Surf, Real so Cal, and Arsenal will be part of the new ECNL juniors leagues for u12, since ECNL starts at u13 for boys. I don’t know what the MLS academies are doing with the teams that did compete in then NPL WEST last year the 09s and 08s.


----------

